# Longchamp- made in China??



## jcriley5

My mom just went on vacation and had a flight transfer in Paris.  Their group stopped at the Longchamp store and bought LePliages (sp?) and afterwards my mom looked and saw that the bag she bought was made in China.  She thought that they were supposed to be made in France so she returned it because she was worried that it was lesser quality.  She told me and I was wondering if that bag that was made in China was real?  I have a LePliage and it says made in France, and I thought they were all made in france?


----------



## Nirodha

Does it matter where it was made as long as the workshipman was excellent? 

Made in China is not synomous with poor workmanship as there are many excellent craftpeople and artisans there.  Also, China has a history of leatherwork that dates back at least four thousand years.


----------



## jcriley5

I was just curious to see if Longchamp makes bags in China or if that one was a fake because I thought that Longchamps were made in France. Not trying to get into a debate...


----------



## hovercraftier

There have been a couple threads on this "where are Longchamp bags made" question, the most recent is this one: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-le-pliage-long-vs-short-handles-191754.html

Looks like there's no clear answer, maybe you could call a Longchamp store and see what they say.


----------



## SonOz

It might be the same thing as with Linea Pelle...read the Linea Pelle Made in China thing.  The website Cooper purchased her LP from emailed her regarding LP's whole process and reasoning behind having their bags made in China.  Maybe the same holds true to LongChamp bags.


----------



## bagaholic85

ive actually looked into this as a result of some of the other threads.  apparently SOME of the les pliages bags are made in france, some china (im not sure what the pattern is, maybe by color?) but ITA with Nirodha.  as long as its a quality brand and quality materials, who cares where its made?  i dont know why people make such a big stink over it.


----------



## happy1

For me, the issue is not a question of Chinese quality but what puts me off is the brand's drive for a deeper profit margin.  If made in Chinese or any secondary manufacturing, it should not be priced as high as made in the originating country as labor cost is now much lower.  Prices for European brands constantly increases, they cite stronger Euro, greater demand, blah, blah, blah....but when they have lowered there expenses, they never extend a price decrease to the consumer.  Secondly, when I buy a French brand, and pay their premium, I expect  MADE in FRANCE, or else its not worth the money.


----------



## Ammietwist

Yes, it matters a great deal, and it rarely has anything to do with quality.  As a consumer, I don't want to support Chinese manufacturing.  They've cheated to get a lot of the business, they're an environmental and human/animal-rights nightmare, and I greatly resent any company that takes part or all of their manufacturing over there only to charge the same amount--or worse, represent themselves as a "luxury" line when they cut as many corners as possible.  Kooba started out being made in Italy for less than half of their current prices, and now that demand is up, they've cut their costs to the bone by going to China, but surprise surprise, the prices have more than doubled. 

I highly recommend reading "Deluxe, How Luxury Lost Its Lustre" as it will open your eyes to a lot of what's happening.  The author says that Hong Kong knows it's a Chinese holiday when they can see the sun because they're downwind from most of the manufacturing, and it's THAT bad for them air-quality wise.

China matters.  A lot.




Nirodha said:


> Does it matter where it was made as long as the workshipman was excellent?
> 
> Made in China is not synomous with poor workmanship as there are many excellent craftpeople and artisans there. Also, China has a history of leatherwork that dates back at least four thousand years.


----------



## mimi

I just came back from a trip in Paris and purchased a large Pliage bag with short handles...

I knew that some of the smaller Longchamp accessories (i.e.- coinpurses and wallets) were now manufactured in China, but was very surprised to see that the Pliage bags at the boutiques and department stores were missing the  "Made in France" heat stamp on the back of the leather flap.  I checked out the inner tag of the bags without the "Made in France" heat stamp, and sure enough, they were all made in China.  It was quite disappointing to say the least (I totally agree with Ammietwist and Happy1 in their comments above).

However, there were some Pliage bags available that were "Made in France", but very few...I had to look through all the racks to see which ones had the Made in France heat stamp, which turned out to be 1 in 15 or so.  I was also very surprised to see that the heatstamps varied greatly between the Pliage styles and colors!  For example, one bag would have heatstamped "Le Pliage Longchamp Type 'L'" on the upper row, and on another bag, the upper row would have just "Longchamp" and underneath it would say "Le Pliage Longchamp Type 'L'".  Every bag was heatstamped differently and inconsistently, which leads me to feel uneasy about the quality control and care for consistency in the product.

Personally, I feel quite disappointed after this experience.  It wouldn't surprise me if the bags that are supposedly Made in France were actually 90% made in China, and then finished in France in order to warrant the "Made in France" stamp.


----------



## e_serendipity

I just found this article online:

"Longchamp also owns other production sites. At just a step away from Segré, the Combrée factory employs 160 persons. Other units are located in the West of France: in Mayenne in Château-Gontier (120 employees) and Ernée (120 persons), the only site specialised in leather luggage; Rémalard in the Orne (40 persons) and Montournais in Vendée (80 peoples). Abroad, Longchamp has a factory in Mauritius, dedicated to the making of the small leathergoods. In Tunisia, there is a partnership with a unit which exclusively works for Longchamp. The firm has also various subcontractors in France and abroad, especially in Asia."

Kind of a relief to me, since I am eyeing a Longchamp bag made in Tunisia on eBay right now..  I have a bag from the Longchamp vintage line and it is made in France, but it is some years older.. Hope this helps!


----------



## riceandsoup

Ammietwist said:


> Yes, it matters a great deal, and it rarely has anything to do with quality. As a consumer, I don't want to support Chinese manufacturing.


 
In that case, you would be hard put to buy anything these days. Unfortunately, China is where the world wants to get its stuff made. When it comes to ethical issues, we could argue till the cows come home but the fact of the matter is, if these people did not work in the conditions they did, they would be starving and homeless. I'm not making excuses, just pointing out the harsh realities that can sometimes be blurred when we look at them through our own privileged, rose-tinted glasses.

And no, I don't live in China.


----------



## Ammietwist

Yes, it does matter where it's made because they're still charging the same made-in-Europe prices.

Also, it's NEVER been a quality issue for many of us, and I'm part of a group spreading the word about luxury items (and others) being made in China.  They're not a friend of the U.S. or anyone else that's freedom loving, they're an environmental nightmare, their human and animal-rights records are atrocious, and they're cheating on the world financial markets to lure businesses there.

It matters a lot, more than you can ever know, and as a consumer, I really don't want to support a country like that.  There's also something morally repugnant about a brand claiming their European or U.S. connection while cutting costs to the bone and charging the same prices.  



Nirodha said:


> Does it matter where it was made as long as the workshipman was excellent?
> 
> Made in China is not synomous with poor workmanship as there are many excellent craftpeople and artisans there. Also, China has a history of leatherwork that dates back at least four thousand years.


----------



## Ammietwist

To the OP, they're doing this because a lot of the brands out there aren't happy staying the same size corporately speaking, and they want to be a "world brand."  That means drowning the marketplace in your stuff, and it's easier to just go to China instead of opening new factories (hiring, training...etc.) in the originating country.  It's a tacky practice, and as myself and another person have said in our replies, the savings isn't getting passed on to the consumer.


----------



## lily25

> I knew that some of the smaller Longchamp accessories (i.e.- coinpurses and wallets) were now manufactured in China



I have 1 wallet, 1 coin purse, 2 cosmetic purses, and 1 backpack, and everything says Made in France. I got everything from Longchamp boutique in Athens. 
I wonder if only airports have products made in China...

I wouldn't buy something that says Made In Chine in European price.... Better get something cheaper, without a big brand name like Longchamp, I'm not brand oriented...


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I don't care where it's made but it's annoying when I'm paying a lot more than I should! And I heard that Longchamp is increasing their prices!


----------



## bagaholic85

riceandsoup said:


> In that case, you would be hard put to buy anything these days. Unfortunately, China is where the world wants to get its stuff made. When it comes to ethical issues, we could argue till the cows come home but the fact of the matter is, if these people did not work in the conditions they did, they would be starving and homeless. I'm not making excuses, just pointing out the harsh realities that can sometimes be blurred when we look at them through our own privileged, rose-tinted glasses.
> 
> And no, I don't live in China.



ITA.  i dont necessarily want my products made in china because there is SOME correlations with lack of quality (sometimes not, if the manufacturing conditions are closely monitored).  

however, its IMPOSSIBLE not to in todays business world. its called globalization people! you cant stop it!  even if you buy something "made in france" how do you know where their suppliers for material, buttons, zippers, thread, etc comes from??? even their manufacturing equipment comes from china so no mater which way ya slice it, your supporting the chinese economy.


----------



## bagaholic85

e_serendipity said:


> I just found this article online:
> 
> "Longchamp also owns other production sites. At just a step away from Segré, the Combrée factory employs 160 persons. Other units are located in the West of France: in Mayenne in Château-Gontier (120 employees) and Ernée (120 persons), the only site specialised in leather luggage; Rémalard in the Orne (40 persons) and Montournais in Vendée (80 peoples). Abroad, Longchamp has a factory in Mauritius, dedicated to the making of the small leathergoods. In Tunisia, there is a partnership with a unit which exclusively works for Longchamp. The firm has also various subcontractors in France and abroad, especially in Asia."



i find this interesting.  i just hope that they closely monitor production in china.  i feel like its such an easy way to destroy a quality brand.


----------



## stmichel

I'm so glad that all my Longchamp Pliages are all Made in France. I got them at the Charles de Gaulle airport. I have nothing against China or Chinese workers. I'm sure many are skilled workers and produces quality products. But I won't buy any Longchamp that is "Made in China" with the high price on it. It's just my preference. And yes, I wouldn't know if 90% of the bag is Made in China and finished in France and then stamped Made in France. The quality maybe the same but the price will bug me as production in China is much cheaper. And also, I will feel really weird buying a Longchamp Pliage in Paris that says "Made in China" on it.


----------



## beano

yay! My Longchamp Le Planetes (large black, with large black handles) just came in.  and the tag inside says Made in France! I just ordered it from Magnums.net. they're having a 20-30% off sale until Jan 18th.
http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/LongchampSale


----------



## Ammietwist

I'm aware of the harsh realities, but China just isn't a country that's worthy of support.  Do I want to buy something from Iran just because they're ruled by one dictator after another, and I feel for the average citizen?  No.

Avoiding Chinese-made items isn't nearly as difficult as I thought it would be because alternatives ARE out there, but you have to make a point to look for them.  I've recently purchased American/European-made glassware, dishware, ovenware, leather goods, clothing, tools, shower heads, towels, sheets, jewelry...you just have to pay attention.  The nice thing is that they're not any more expensive either.  With many items, they were CHEAPER than the Chinese-made alternative, and seriously, consumers should be ticked off when a company shifts production to China and doesn't pass any of the savings along while saying they "had to go to China to keep up with demand."



riceandsoup said:


> In that case, you would be hard put to buy anything these days. Unfortunately, China is where the world wants to get its stuff made. When it comes to ethical issues, we could argue till the cows come home but the fact of the matter is, if these people did not work in the conditions they did, they would be starving and homeless. I'm not making excuses, just pointing out the harsh realities that can sometimes be blurred when we look at them through our own privileged, rose-tinted glasses.
> 
> And no, I don't live in China.


----------



## Ammietwist

You're so right.  There are two brands that come immediately to mind as their American-made bags aren't nearly as stiff as those from China.  I don't need to see the tag, I can tell from the feel, and I last tested these beliefs during my Christmas shopping.  I wasn't wrong about any of them.



bagaholic85 said:


> i find this interesting. i just hope that they closely monitor production in china. i feel like its such an easy way to destroy a quality brand.


----------



## LawWoman

I came across this thread looking for information about Gustto bags.  I purchased a Setela Tote from Bloomingdales and the tag says "made in China"  I was ready to return it so I called Bloomingdales and they indicated the bag is authentic and they do not sell fake bags.  

Apparently Gustto purchases are imported and from China.  Since, I have learned that when a purse says just "imported" it is from China, otherwise it says "made in Italy" or "made in the USA".  Unfortunately, if I had known the purse was made in China, I would not have bought it.


----------



## girl_chill

My friend and I bought the same Le Pliage large tote but in different colors.  We bought it together.  We got it from Saks during the F&F sale--- on the train ride home we decided to check, and to our shock-- hers was black and the inside tag said Made in China.  Mine was in blue and the inside tag said Made In France.  We paid the same price for it and it did look the same all over except for the tags.


----------



## lolitakali

Ammietwist said:


> Yes, it matters a great deal, and it rarely has anything to do with quality.  As a consumer, I don't want to support Chinese manufacturing.  They've cheated to get a lot of the business, they're an environmental and human/animal-rights nightmare, and I greatly resent any company that takes part or all of their manufacturing over there only to charge the same amount--or worse, represent themselves as a "luxury" line when they cut as many corners as possible.  Kooba started out being made in Italy for less than half of their current prices, and now that demand is up, they've cut their costs to the bone by going to China, but surprise surprise, the prices have more than doubled.
> 
> I highly recommend reading "Deluxe, How Luxury Lost Its Lustre" as it will open your eyes to a lot of what's happening.  The author says that Hong Kong knows it's a Chinese holiday when they can see the sun because they're downwind from most of the manufacturing, and it's THAT bad for them air-quality wise.
> 
> China matters.  A lot.





Thank you, Thank you & Thank you!!!
I agree whole-heartedly!!!

I dropped Coach b/c of that very reason... not b/c of quality.
Coach kinda "lost" its exclusive "US hand-made" history with me when they did that.  I don't buy them anymore, but did receive some Coach leather wares (bags & shoes) as gifts this past X'mas... Love Coach BUT I won't buy them.


----------



## lolitakali

Oh, and for my "green" mentality & my "green" health, I don't eat made in China products (can goods, dried goods etc... heard of their defects in legal products from toys to tires to medicines yet?  Not to mention the "fakes' without the "regulations") & don't buy made in China period.

WHY?

Don't want to put poison into myself or to carry it on my body... eek!  
Sad day a Chinese (me) gave up on their own food source just so that they can "live longer, healthier".... and I love my food.


----------



## LawWoman

I recieved an email from Gustto.com in reference to my concerns about my Setela Tote from Bloomingdales and was advised that my bag is authentic.  I was informed that they have two manufacturing companies, one in China and one in Mexico.  

I explained that I would not purchase anymore Gustto bags and indicated had I known my first purchase had been made in China, I would not have purchased that one either.  I searced the sites of the companies I purchase from online, neimanmarcus, bloomingdales and saks and I noticed that whenever an item is imported from China, they only say "imported".  

If the item is imported from Italy, France or made in the USA, they state this.  I would think that this "Made in China" is a huge deterrent or why would they be so deceptive about it.  And, I consider that deceptive advertising.   I noticed this is the case with Cole Haan, Gustto, Bulga, Kooba, and smaller items by Rebecca Minkoff, her larger purses are tagged, "made in USA".  

I hope this information proves helpful to others because as much as I love some Kooba, Gustto, Cole Haan, and Bulga purses, I have no intention of buying others, sale price or no.


----------



## Invisibletape

Nirodha said:


> Does it matter where it was made as long as the workshipman was excellent?
> 
> Made in China is not synomous with poor workmanship as there are many excellent craftpeople and artisans there.  Also, China has a history of leatherwork that dates back at least four thousand years.




ya people don't know most things are made in china.

like most of all clothes from old navy, gap, are made in the philippines

start checking your tags on your shirts and pants for made in..


----------



## Compass Rose

As much as I don't want to support Chinese manufacturing either, it's hard to avoid.  I don't like to dump on one country, but all the stories that have been floating around for the past year or so about inferior and dangerous products with poison in them that come from China, really makes me angry.  I'm sure the Chinese people are very nice.


----------



## Rosetta Stone

Ammietwist said:


> Yes, it matters a great deal, and it rarely has anything to do with quality.  As a consumer, I don't want to support Chinese manufacturing.  They've cheated to get a lot of the business, they're an environmental and human/animal-rights nightmare, and I greatly resent any company that takes part or all of their manufacturing over there only to charge the same amount--or worse, represent themselves as a "luxury" line when they cut as many corners as possible.  Kooba started out being made in Italy for less than half of their current prices, and now that demand is up, they've cut their costs to the bone by going to China, but surprise surprise, the prices have more than doubled.
> 
> I highly recommend reading "Deluxe, How Luxury Lost Its Lustre" as it will open your eyes to a lot of what's happening.  The author says that Hong Kong knows it's a Chinese holiday when they can see the sun because they're downwind from most of the manufacturing, and it's THAT bad for them air-quality wise.
> 
> China matters.  A lot.



I completely agree, and you've stated this wonderfully. The same has happened to Coach, and I'm so disgusted by it that I won't buy their products at all anymore--and I was one of their biggest fans for years.


----------



## kzhou2000

Dana Thompson's book Delux really opened up my eyes in terms of handbags and other luxury goods being made in China. Shareholders of the big luxury goods companies are pushing for more profits and as a result, more productions are moving to China, especially those classic styles that will always sell, such as Celine Boogie. Hermes is about the only company that stays in France for production, and consequently, stays small as well. 
Even when you see "Made in France" or "Made in Italy" on a tag, it doesn't really mean the handbag is made in Europe. EU laws regarding country of origin is very loose. For example, a bag can be totally made in China except for the handle is not attached. They will ship the bag and the handle to Italy, attach the handle, and it's legal to put a "Made in Italy" tag on the bag.


----------



## Compass Rose

Doesn't it make you feel like you are being duped?  It doesn't make sense.  Why aren't there just any labels that tell the truth.  They should say something like, "globally made" and be done with it.


----------



## 993103164

Ammietwist said:


> Yes, it matters a great deal, and it rarely has anything to do with quality. As a consumer, I don't want to support Chinese manufacturing. They've cheated to get a lot of the business, they're an environmental and human/animal-rights nightmare, and I greatly resent any company that takes part or all of their manufacturing over there only to charge the same amount--or worse, represent themselves as a "luxury" line when they cut as many corners as possible. Kooba started out being made in Italy for less than half of their current prices, and now that demand is up, they've cut their costs to the bone by going to China, but surprise surprise, the prices have more than doubled.
> 
> I highly recommend reading "Deluxe, How Luxury Lost Its Lustre" as it will open your eyes to a lot of what's happening. The author says that Hong Kong knows it's a Chinese holiday when they can see the sun because they're downwind from most of the manufacturing, and it's THAT bad for them air-quality wise.
> 
> China matters. A lot.


they don't cheat. cheap labour is not a result of cheating but rather a result of purchase price parity. you're insulting a country there.not cool


----------



## kimalee

The newer Longchamp goods are made in China.  I was at the Longchamp store at Caesars  Palace in Vegas, looking at coin purses - the older version (made in France) had nice, soft, pebbled leather and leather lining.  The newer ones (made in China) were made of stiffer leather and had fabric lining.


----------



## JaneD

Ammietwist said:


> Yes, it does matter where it's made because they're still charging the same made-in-Europe prices.



This also irks me to no end. And I'm doubly irked by those brands who bring Chinese labor to Italy or France and still put "made in Italy" on it, though they've gotten rid of the native Italian artisans in favor of the cheaper Chinese labor.  All with no cost savings to the consumer.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

kimalee said:


> The newer Longchamp goods are made in China.  I was at the Longchamp store at Caesars  Palace in Vegas, looking at coin purses - the older version (made in France) had nice, soft, pebbled leather and leather lining.  The newer ones (made in China) were made of stiffer leather and had fabric lining.



I totally agree. I don't mind it being made in China so much as I mind the quality on gone down. It can made in China as long as the nylon and leather stays the same. The nylon now feels horrible.


----------



## gina2328

Are the recent models Longchamp Le Pliage large Totes with long handles now made in China or are they still made in France?  Thanks.


----------



## kimalee

I'm pretty sure they're all now made in China... :s


----------



## fsadeli

unfortunately yes, but when u think over, coach bags have been manufactured in china for long enough than longchamp and yet we still keep buying them, i intend to get another longchamp in classic colors, 80% of the bags are all made in china, few seasonal ones are still made from france, but since i'm getting classic color which is red/black, guess i have to make peace with it soon!


----------



## kigwai

I must say, when I compared my old (5 yrs old) made in france medium longchamp with short handles to the one I just recently bought, the handles on the old one is much thicker.. the new one seems like it skimped on the leather..


----------



## s0fEEyaHh

my friend told me his girlfriends bag was made in chinaa but i bought mine like a yr or less ago at the longchamp store in nyc soho and it still said made in france so i was pretty happy


----------



## fsadeli

kigwai said:


> I must say, when I compared my old (5 yrs old) made in france medium longchamp with short handles to the one I just recently bought, the handles on the old one is much thicker.. the new one seems like it skimped on the leather..



hi i think because urs were 5 yrs ago? cos my longchamp which is made from france look exactly like the one on the right...do u all think made in china affects the quality? i mean, because we all know that even high-end brands most likely are produced in china too nowadays!!


----------



## gina2328

I emailed magnum.net and asked them and they emailed me back that certain models in the more popular colors are made in China because they cannot keep up with the demand.  I am interested in the color Fig and she said that color is made in France and is in stock so I ordered it.  

Colors like black are definitely made in China.  She said certains colors are made in China and certain colors in France so it varies for example currently Nutmeg is made in France but Pistachio is made in China.  She said that contacting Longchamp directly at their store in SoHo , NYC at 866-LONGCHAMP and they can confirm where the bag is made.


----------



## fsadeli

gina2328 said:


> I emailed magnum.net and asked them and they emailed me back that certain models in the more popular colors are made in China because they cannot keep up with the demand.  I am interested in the color Fig and she said that color is made in France and is in stock so I ordered it.
> 
> Colors like black are definitely made in China.  She said certains colors are made in China and certain colors in France so it varies for example currently Nutmeg is made in France but Pistachio is made in China.  She said that contacting Longchamp directly at their store in SoHo , NYC at 866-LONGCHAMP and they can confirm where the bag is made.



i have the fig in small size!! it's really great to match now i intend getting the red one tommorow(80% sure) but i know that the red ones are all made in china now


----------



## gina2328

fsadeli said:


> i have the fig in small size!! it's really great to match now i intend getting the red one tommorow(80% sure) but i know that the red ones are all made in china now


 
I'm glad you like the fig, it looks like a beautiful color on the website.   I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I love that fig color. I really like the bilberry but it's not available in the large size anymore...


----------



## fsadeli

honestly do u all affected by the labels made in china? personally it does bug me though...but i've been lusting the red one for so long and since all red are made in china now so i can't complaining, can I? and my friend's bag are also made from china, they didn't really care cos as long as the quality will still under longchamp's so it shouldn't be a problem right? arghhh i got offered another color (turqouise like) tat still made from france, but i do like red better, please help!! i've always compared this case to coach case for so long cos i thought it's the same issue and furthermore, coach cost a lot more than longchamp...i posted my dilemma too, here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...of-all-time-longchamp-le-pliage-360698-2.html


----------



## ballet_russe

there are threads on this already. please see them for answers to this question:

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-made-in-china-215172.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/longchamp-large-tote-241043.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-price-increase-258803.html


----------



## slip

But mine has the made in France tag inside the tote though when I asked the SA, she told me they are all made in China now.


----------



## fsadeli

I was at my local boutique to get another longchamp in red and it does really suprise me that the ones that made in china is totally different from the ones i had (fig)!! the leather embossed is more precise than the china ones and the leather quality is really different from the france ones, it did bug me so in the end i choose not to get any, i intend to get the limited edition ones since it's still made from france and some more the handle is in white silverish color, planning to get another fig!!


----------



## gina2328

Well, since I live in the U.S. I prefer to buy quality handbags made in the U.S.  My second choice is made in Italy or France.  I do not like China for various reasons which I probably should not mention.  

I am just glad that I wanted the color Fig anyway and it is made in France.


----------



## Lululovebags

I dont have any issues with 'made in china' bags...but i just feel more comfortable if my lepliage is 'made in france'. it's just me!


----------



## ValleyO

993103164 said:


> they don't cheat. cheap labour is not a result of cheating but rather a result of purchase price parity. you're insulting a country there.not cool


 
It's not an insult to China; merely an observation. If you were to say that American cars are generally less reliable than Japanese cars, would that be an insult to the US?

It is well-known that many Chinese factories are unscrupulous in their methods, be it their inhumane treatment of workers, "fudging" of wages, and a general lack of quality control.

Those issues, coupled with a lack of government regulation, generally equal an inferior product.


----------



## naima_melita

I was surprised to find that my larger sized le pliage is made in China! a year ago mum bought the same model and it was made in france..

however! ive had my smaller sized pliage for more than a year and ive used and abused it like crazy....carried litre bottles of water, groceries etc and its still in great condition! shows that even tho its not made in france the workmanship is superb! So if its quality that you're worried about ..dont! Longchamp wouldn't stick their name on it if it was dodgy


----------



## jdcoolbeans

Hi! I recently purchased a Longchamp Purse and the tag says that it was made in Tunisia.  Anyone know of a site that would contain information on how to authenticate this Purse?  I have pictures of the Purse including the embossed logo, lining, inner tag, and numbers on the flip side of the tag.  It appears to be from the Roseau collection - definitely not from the newest collection.  Any help would be appreciated!  Thank you!


----------



## hipnycmom

You can post here http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/


----------



## ballet_russe

jdcoolbeans said:


> Hi! I recently purchased a Longchamp Purse and the tag says that it was made in Tunisia.  Anyone know of a site that would contain information on how to authenticate this Purse?  I have pictures of the Purse including the embossed logo, lining, inner tag, and numbers on the flip side of the tag.  It appears to be from the Roseau collection - definitely not from the newest collection.  Any help would be appreciated!  Thank you!



the only site i know of is the ebay site on pliages. i'm very very sure that bag is authentic. i have never seen a fake longchamp leather bag.

many of the leather bags are made in tunisia.


----------



## slip

There's a lot of fake Longchamp, on the contrary. I think it's very prevailent in Taiwan??


----------



## ballet_russe

slip said:


> There's a lot of fake Longchamp, on the contrary. I think it's very prevailent in Taiwan??



a lot of fake LEATHER longchamp?! interesting... Could you please let me know what you've seen? i'm very curious!  thanks. 

i know there are a lot of fake pliages, as I said earlier, but i thought fakers were staying away from the nice bags for now


----------



## juicy couture jen

gina2328 said:


> I emailed magnum.net and asked them and they emailed me back that certain models in the more popular colors are made in China because they cannot keep up with the demand.  I am interested in the color Fig and she said that color is made in France and is in stock so I ordered it.
> 
> Colors like black are definitely made in China.  She said certains colors are made in China and certain colors in France so it varies for example currently Nutmeg is made in France but Pistachio is made in China.  She said that contacting Longchamp directly at their store in SoHo , NYC at 866-LONGCHAMP and they can confirm where the bag is made.



Yup, the fig medium tote I got from Saks is made in France.


----------



## slip

Sorry I meant the Le Pliage range have been faked.


----------



## handbagforlife

well, actually my bf just gave me longchamp le pliage that he bought at HUNT leather, melbourne. it's an official longchamp dealer (i've checked on longchamp website). and i have to admit that i was a bit dissapointed when i saw that its made in china.. longchamp is a high end brand and they trust china to make the handbag for them??

i dunno where to get the made in france le pliage..feel like selling it..


----------



## doreenjoy

I just bought a custom Le Pliage from Longchamp and it is made in France. I love being able to choose the colors of my bag.


----------



## lily25

My new Le Pliage is made in Chine and the quality is exactly the same as my other Le Pliage that was made in France. I don't see where is the problem with stuff made in China or Korea or whatever the country unless it's illegal.


----------



## love my dogs

I am glad to see this thread because I was just about to go and get me a longchamp but now I have to go sift thru the rummage to see which ones are made in France. i will not SUPPORT the chinese thieving industry. And I agree, why pay French price for cheap chinese labor? they should reduce the bag accordingly.


----------



## Antonia

*I hate to say it but so many other luxury goods are being made in China now....such as many of the Burberry bags (especially the nova check bags...not so much the all leather versions) and also some Michael Kors 'collection' bags are made in China.  You can tell on the websites that sell them, rather than saying 'made in Italy' it says 'Imported'....a dead giveaway!  *


----------



## BgaHolic

This is so true! I spoke to a buyer @ MBMJ and guess what folks? You know the bags that cost a thou and up? Well... Also made in China.  Sorry!  The good news is the leathers come from Italy so we don't have to worry about dyes.  (I know I'm going to get a lot of flack about that remark) but truth be told their manufacturing gets through the channels for a price!


----------



## aliysiah

People are so picky! Like Louis Vuitton fans fussing about having Made in France bags instead of Made in USA/Spain. Personally I don't care about where it's made from as long as the quality is excellent. Although I admit, I am sad that a lot of USA designers are quickly moving their production overseas (like Rebecca Minkoff). We need more US designers to stay in good ol' America.


----------



## molole

I suppose the design is the most important part of a luxury bag, not manufacturing.  But again, that's just me.

However, most designs today are from design houses anyway.  I feel they lost quite a bit of the spontaneous originality.  It's a task, a deadline, design to shipment, spring, fall, season of 2010.  So predictable.  It's not an art anymore.


----------



## molole

I am pretty much the opposite of most here.   I like to buy things made in China.  For many reasons.  

If I am on the fence, I check if it's made in China.  If it is, I usually buy.  I am glad to see a couple of my favorate brands are moving to China.   Although Longchamp does not have any styles I like yet. Once it does, I may start buying too.


----------



## SweetiexJenn

WOW this is very very surprising. I thought these bags were ALL made in France. I'm planning to buy another one soon as I spilt a drink inside of mine. I'm definitely going to check before I buy.


----------



## theknees

i've got 1 le pliage made in france and 2 made in china. the 2 made in china are both black, one is a short handle size S and the other is a long handle shopping. the 1 made in france is a red short handle size M. i bought the ones made in China from Tokyo Narita Airport's duty free. and the made in france was bought from Takashimaya Department Store in Osaka.


----------



## chikapinku

molole said:


> I am pretty much the opposite of most here.   I like to buy things made in China.  For many reasons.



*Molole*, I'd be interested to know your reasons for this if you're willing to share. Not getting into the debate in any way or saying one's better than the other, I'm genuinely curious because not many people share your reasoning and it'd be refreshing to hear another point of view.


----------



## digby723

You know what's weird, the Le Pilage I bought in the USA says made in France, and then the 2 I purchased in Europe (Portugal and Italy) both say made in China. It's so odd, you'd think it would be the opposite way around. At the same time, I got both of my bags in Europe for about $45 or so cheaper than buying them here, so I guess I shouldn't be that surprised.


----------



## doreenjoy

digby723 said:


> You know what's weird, the Le Pilage I bought in the USA says made in France, and then the 2 I purchased in Europe (Portugal and Italy) both say made in China. It's so odd, you'd think it would be the opposite way around. At the same time, I got both of my bags in Europe for about $45 or so cheaper than buying them here, so I guess I shouldn't be that surprised.


 

It's based on color. The more popular colors, like black and brown, are made in China.


----------



## bagaholic85

chikapinku said:


> *Molole*, I'd be interested to know your reasons for this if you're willing to share. Not getting into the debate in any way or saying one's better than the other, I'm genuinely curious because not many people share your reasoning and it'd be refreshing to hear another point of view.



me too


----------



## Chanticleer

I have a short handle red Le Pliage which was made in China, and a black Planete which was made in France.  I too wish they were all made in France mainly because these bags are known to be of French origin, so I wish they were all made there.  But, that being said, it won't stop me from buying more of them, even if some are made in China.


----------



## pinkkitty14

jus checked mine, the label inside the bag indicated made in Tunisia... not china nor france.....confused.....bought it @ hongkong airport.


----------



## Chanticleer

I went to Nordstrom's today to buy a Billberry Le Pliage and was hoping to find one made in France. The very friendly and helpful SA helped me look through their bags and we found one!  Most of them were made in China, but she said that when they get in a shipment, they are all mixed in together and you just have to look through all of them.  I know it sounds silly to dig through all the bags to find one made in France, but since Longchamp is a French company, and it IS possible to find the bags that are made there, I just preferred to get one of those if I could.


----------



## doreenjoy

I think people know they're real if they're buying at Nordstrom's or a boutique, they just want one made in France because Longchamp is a French brand. 

Personally it doesn't bother me to have one made in China as long as it's authentic. I think pretty soon they'll all be made in China.


----------



## cclee415

If I'm buying a branded bag, I expect it to be made in the country that brand is from.  I bought my Longchamp Le Pliage in Paris and hoped that it was made in France but sadly it's made in China.  No matter where it's made, the retail is the same...which should be wrong but it's not.

I refuse to buy LV made in the US.  No offense to the US factory but I expect LV to be made in France.  A long time ago, LV made in US was a lot cheaper than the ones made in France but this is no longer true.


----------



## Man@Mallory

This is just an example of the world becoming a smaller place.  Longchamp have manufacturing facilities all over the world, and some collections are now being made in China.  But this is not a bad thing!  The management of Longchamp would not be using an inferior factory in Asia...so the quality of the bag will be the same whether it is _Made in_ _China_, _Made in France_ or _Made in Tunisia_.

Many many luxury brands have been making goods in Asia for years.  You can even buy a gents suit from a Savile Row tailors that was constructed in China.  Its not a lesser product, its just makes more commercial sense for these brands to have their manufacturing base spread more worldwide.


----------



## Man@Mallory

doreenjoy said:


> It's based on color. The more popular colors, like black and brown, are made in China.



I was sure that the classic colours where _Made in China_ and the seasonal colours _Made in France_.

However, after going through a number of bags today with a customer, I'm not sure this is true anymore.  Many of the SS10 Pliage are _Made in China_.  

But I don't know if this will become an issue with the buying public...


----------



## doreenjoy

Man@Mallory said:


> I was sure that the classic colours where _Made in China_ and the seasonal colours _Made in France_.
> 
> However, after going through a number of bags today with a customer, I'm not sure this is true anymore. Many of the SS10 Pliage are _Made in China_.
> 
> But I don't know if this will become an issue with the buying public...


 

I was true last season when I posted the info. Now I think most of the Le Pliage bags will be made in China.


----------



## Couture Coco

I guess it's up to everyone to make their own informed choice.
For me, I was rather surprised a few years ago to find that LV wallets were made in France and Spain. I was looking at a few to buy as a gift for my mother at an LV store. At that time I preferred the wallets that were made in France. I have no idea of the situation now. Before that, I assumed everything LV was made in France.


----------



## zoekong

i don't care where it's made, but it should beautiful and worth the high price, i like the silk and embroidery from China.


----------



## fsadeli

Hi all, so i just scored this longchamp in bilberry from ebay cos i'm pretty sure the color is very nice and hard to get these days, but it came to me as a shock to know that the bag is made in china!! i bought my longchamp in bilberry short handle last year and its still made in france...it belongs to my mum right now so i want to get the long handle for myself now...I do aware about the manufacturer place, but i thought all bilberry colour supposed to be made from france? is there any batch that were made in china? need input...meanwhile here's the listing...looking at the feedback the seller should be reputable right? 
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/GENUINE-LONG...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3cac9bd688 

any longchamp experts?? i'm pretty sure the bag is genuine even though he's using stock pic, because intially i bought a travel bag from this seller in pink colour and it looks excatly the same with all my longchamp bag, although also made in china.


----------



## fsadeli

anyone?


----------



## aoshi_0514

some le pliage bags that I got from the longchamp store are made in china, a couple are made in france


----------



## ballet_russe

for "experts" please post the authenticate question in here
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270.html
In general the seller shows authentic bags, but I worry because they are so cheap and seller is in HK. If you buy from the seller please post to the AUTHENTICATE thread so we help you check, if it is real

Nordstrom still has bilberry. I think some are France, some are China.


----------



## TejasMama

I did learn that the ones made in China are manufactured by Lonchamp, who OWNS its own facilities there--they manufacture in China during peak times when they need additional styles in a particular color.  Hope that helps!


----------



## dreamscapexl

You already messaged me, but in any case, I did buy my Longchamp just a month ago from an official dealer (one listed on the Longchamp site). For those in Canada, it's Betty Hemmings Leathergoods in downtown Toronto. I bought the large Le Pliage in bilberry and it was made in France.


----------



## Karin38180

.


----------



## max the cat

I just received Medium long handle in bilberry from Bloomingdale's today. It's made in China.


----------



## isabellam

I was just at my Nordstrom and I saw Bilberry Longchamps there.


----------



## fsadeli

*max the cat* thanks for your light here!! at least i know there's a bilberry that is made from China!! cos i thought all bilberry bags were supposed to be made from France!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I just bought a medium long handled Bilberry that was made in France.


----------



## clutchbag

This thread made me run to find the black Tour Eiffel duffle I just got from Bagshop. The label says....Made in France. 

I've got a medium size peony-colored LM coming from them too, I'll be sure to check and report what that label says.

FWIW, I prefer to not buy things made in China if I have an alternative - for many of the same reasons that have been well-stated by several previous posters.


----------



## NuuVee

I have two custom Le Pliage bags and at least they are made in France. I would've been quite surprised if they had been made in China!


----------



## dreamscapexl

I bought the Le Pliage (large) in bilberry back in April and mine was made in France.


----------



## clutchbag

Just received my peony LM from Bagshop.... label says made in France.
PS: It is deep pink, not as purple as the website shows in their photos.


----------



## chickenruns

Funny that the quality of a bag is defined by a "made in..." tag. All brands from LVMH group have products made in China and in other countries outside of the EU. Why one product is produced in China but the other one in Tunisia? It depends on what that country's manufactories are strong for: They are good at leather? or Nylon? or Canvas?

All products can be manufactured at different places in the world, but the quality check has its standard. Bad products cannot pass through to retailers. 

Some opinions here remind me of a friend of mine who refused to watch the Beijing 2008 Olympic Games that he wants to so bad just because he does not agree with the Tibet issue... Lame


----------



## Artegirl

I recently bought from magnums 2 Le Pliage shopping totes in bilberry, and 1 Le Pliage medium handbag (also in bilberry).  Well, both totes were defective!  For the 1st tote, the stitching attaching the straps to the body of the bag became undone at first use.  
The 2nd tote is still unused.  But when I checked closely, there's a damage in the strap (about 0.25 inch).  I checked were both bags are made - they are made in China.

the third bag is med handbag in bilberry.  also still unused.  I checked closely and can't find any imperfection.  checked where it was made - it's made in France.

I also noticed that the hardware of the bilberry from China is gold, while the hardware of the bilberry from France is dark grey (I don't know what color to call it).  I checked the color of the hardware of my xl bilberry which I got in Paris last year; it's also dark grey and made in France.  I am quite surprised that the hardware color is different for bags made in china and bags made in France.

I have another le pliage tote which I got years ago.  and that bag was really quite abused.  but until now, that bag is still very much in good shape.  definitely no undone straps!  and it's also made in France.

was I just so unlucky with "made in China"?


----------



## chloe_chanel

Ammietwist said:


> Yes, it matters a great deal, and it rarely has anything to do with quality.  As a consumer, I don't want to support Chinese manufacturing.  They've cheated to get a lot of the business, they're an environmental and human/animal-rights nightmare, and I greatly resent any company that takes part or all of their manufacturing over there only to charge the same amount--or worse, represent themselves as a "luxury" line when they cut as many corners as possible.  Kooba started out being made in Italy for less than half of their current prices, and now that demand is up, they've cut their costs to the bone by going to China, but surprise surprise, the prices have more than doubled.
> 
> I highly recommend reading "Deluxe, How Luxury Lost Its Lustre" as it will open your eyes to a lot of what's happening.  The author says that Hong Kong knows it's a Chinese holiday when they can see the sun because they're downwind from most of the manufacturing, and it's THAT bad for them air-quality wise.
> 
> China matters.  A lot.



I cannot thank you enough!  People really don't understand how big of a deal this is. For example: My BEBE dresses/skirts that were made in Italy, and that I've had since 14 are a lot better quality than the pieces I have today (made in China ones). I'm 23 now, so it shows how the quality has gone downhill dramatically. Back in the day, BEBE was actually a luxury line, and I had to BEG my mom to buy me things from there. Now, it's a joke, especially 2BEBE.

Sorry, not trying to get off on a tangent (since this is a purse forum). But yeah, these companies should stop price gouging and "faking" their luxury image if they're just going to ship things to sweatshops or factories that overwork people and harm the Earth.


----------



## snapcrackle

my longchamps are all made in china and have held up quite a lot. I bought them all from either saks or neimans and only had a small problem with one of the zippers. I don't think it was because it was made in China.. more like a production problem that happens with all mass produced bags.

However, I recently ordered customized longchamps from their website for my sister and mom. These are made in france and to be honest, I can see the difference in stitching as well as the overall quality of the bags with the ones I own. Of course, they cost almost twice as much due to shipping and custom fees, letterings, etc. but I think they're worth it. From now on, I think I will only buy customized longchamps from France if I ever want another one.


----------



## clutchbag

I recently received 2 Le Pliage bags from Magnum's - one in bilberry, one in taupe. Bilberry says Made in France, taupe says Made in China. Hardware on both is gold. I just went over both of them with a magnifying glass and the ONLY thing I found to be different is that the leather flap on the bilberry seems a tiny bit thicker. 

I wish there was a way to tell for sure when we order, whether we will be getting one made in China or one made in France.


----------



## ucsfmd

I bought my second Longchamp tote today at Nordstrom and luckily it's made in France. I found an article that may answer the OP and other peopl's question...

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2010-08/28/content_11218316.htm

SHANGHAI - French handbag maker Longchamp Co Ltd expects China to be among the top five global markets by 2013, a top company official said on Friday.

"The Chinese market has the biggest potential," Jean Cassegrain, managing director of Longchamp, told China Daily in an exclusive interview. "The growth in the Chinese market has been over 30 percent in the last five years and we expect the momentum to continue."

Currently the company's five biggest markets by revenue are France, United States, Germany, Japan and South Korea. Cassegrain said China would probably overtake Japan and South Korea to be the top market in Asia.

China is now the world's second biggest luxury goods market, with sales averaging &#8364;6.6 billion in 2009. It also accounts for 4 percent of the global market, according to consultancy company Bain & Co.
Sales in China are expected to reach $14.6 billion in the next five years, making it the world's top luxury market.

Longchamp has 14 stores in China and Cassegrain said the company intends to grow it to around 40 by 2015. The French company has 130 stores worldwide.

Cassegrain, however, declined to comment on how much the company intends to invest in China as well as its current sales figures.

The company makes most of its products in France, with only a fraction - less than 10 percent - being made in China.

But Cassegrain said the company will increase manufacturing in China along with growth here. At the same time the company will also take steps to ensure that the quality of the products manufactured in China are in no way different from other regions.

Earlier this year, Longchamp bought out its Chinese distributor and localized the management, in line with its long-term development goals in China, said Cassegrain.

The buyout was also part of a broader move by international companies to gain control of their luxury brands from Chinese partners, analysts said.

In July, Burberry said it plans to buy its network of 50 China stores in 30 cities for 70 million pounds ($107.5 million), a deal likely to add up to 20 million pounds to its 2011-12 operating profit.

Polo Ralph Lauren has also bought back its distribution rights in China from Dickson Concepts.


----------



## Catdance

I've read and seen news reports about poor labour conditions (eg sweatshops, child labour) in China and other countries.  I do not approve of, nor wish to support, these terrible conditions but acknowledge that these people at least have work which hopefully enables them to have food/shelter as a mimimum.

That being said, I buy certain brands believing I am buying something special; that it was made in *that *country known for this quality product and that a *local trained craftsman* made this product.  That's why you expect to pay more than for a mass produced lesser quality article, IMO.

So even if it's made in China by a skilled craftsman, who may/may not be trained in age old traditions, the costs involved are not the same.  And *maybe*, the quality is not the same.

When I purchased my Pierotucci bags, I went through the factory, saw the workers actually making the bags, and was told that they'd all been doing this work for between 25 and 30 years.  With all due respect, none of the workers looked to be aged below 50!  I know that what I have is something special.


----------



## bagaholic85

ucsfmd said:


> I bought my second Longchamp tote today at Nordstrom and luckily it's made in France. I found an article that may answer the OP and other peopl's question...
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2010-08/28/content_11218316.htm
> 
> SHANGHAI - French handbag maker Longchamp Co Ltd expects China to be among the top five global markets by 2013, a top company official said on Friday.
> 
> "The Chinese market has the biggest potential," Jean Cassegrain, managing director of Longchamp, told China Daily in an exclusive interview. "The growth in the Chinese market has been over 30 percent in the last five years and we expect the momentum to continue."
> 
> Currently the company's five biggest markets by revenue are France, United States, Germany, Japan and South Korea. Cassegrain said China would probably overtake Japan and South Korea to be the top market in Asia.
> 
> China is now the world's second biggest luxury goods market, with sales averaging 6.6 billion in 2009. It also accounts for 4 percent of the global market, according to consultancy company Bain & Co.
> Sales in China are expected to reach $14.6 billion in the next five years, making it the world's top luxury market.
> 
> Longchamp has 14 stores in China and Cassegrain said the company intends to grow it to around 40 by 2015. The French company has 130 stores worldwide.
> 
> Cassegrain, however, declined to comment on how much the company intends to invest in China as well as its current sales figures.
> 
> *The company makes most of its products in France, with only a fraction - less than 10 percent - being made in China.*
> 
> But Cassegrain said the company will increase manufacturing in China along with growth here. At the same time the company will also take steps to ensure that the quality of the products manufactured in China are in no way different from other regions.
> 
> Earlier this year, Longchamp bought out its Chinese distributor and localized the management, in line with its long-term development goals in China, said Cassegrain.
> 
> The buyout was also part of a broader move by international companies to gain control of their luxury brands from Chinese partners, analysts said.
> 
> In July, Burberry said it plans to buy its network of 50 China stores in 30 cities for 70 million pounds ($107.5 million), a deal likely to add up to 20 million pounds to its 2011-12 operating profit.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren has also bought back its distribution rights in China from Dickson Concepts.



that is such a load of crap.  interesting article though


----------



## Princess Pink

My last two purchased Longchamps were made in China, one was purchased at the Longchamp shop, the other at an Airport Duty Free concession.


----------



## Ryvyan

Just a note, if an item says 'made in France', it just means it was assembled in France. Laws do not dictate that a company needs to make full disclosure of where its materials are sourced from. From Longchamp site, majority of its materials are sourced from France, Italy and Uruguay. Note "MAJORITY".

It depends on your own personal belief afterwards.


And to say that at least people have minimum food and shelter even though it might be sweatshop condition? I'm sorry to be rude but that's just bull, and I'm angry with people always saying that. It's easy to make us feel better by saying so, but many countries (China, Africa, etc) are self-sufficient if not for globalisation and commercialisation driving conglomerates to make more profit and turn their operations there.

You forget the intangibles, the pollution and the false economy. The real cost of your one bag. Sure, the country's GDP goes up and everyone else is happy. But the money goes not to the people. People who might have been displaced and forced to work in inhumane conditions.


This is not targeting Longchamp or poster/s per se, just thought that the flawed logic of sympathising with sweatshop workers is incredibly ignorant. Globalisation may have helped people in the end because of international aid, but how much has been accomplished? Balance that with the damages and it always tilts to one side.


----------



## jvlin

Really, everything is made in assembly lines these days; there's no big difference where something was made. Louis Vuitton, Coach, or some nameless brand, they're all made by people that only know how to sew one part together or operate one machine. The only way you're going to find a significant difference in quality is if you buy Hermes, where an entire bag is crafted from a single skilled craftsman.


----------



## catrice75

I have 4 Longchamp bags (small light blue leather, black coin purse, black leather clutch and a burgundy cosmetics bag) and they all say Made in France. I think they are very good quality and look good after years of use. I never looked for the tag before, but I will now because whatever brand I buy, I prefer to buy one that is made in that country if at all possible.


----------



## Minisaks

now adays most factories are shifted to lower cost china else the price will hike like mad if factory continues in Italy


----------



## chillybeans

I saw a greenish color leather Longchamp bag at Nordstrom's recently and the inside label said "Made in Tunisia" so they are def. made there. You can call the Longchamp 800 number listed in the threads too-good luck


----------



## qhu

I was just wondering..it seems that so many of you do not support Chinese manufacturing because of its environmental issues or sth like that, why would you keep purchasing the product? I mean, do you think the environmental issues occurred because those bags are made in China? I think environmental issues occurred because those bags are made in this world, no matter in China, or France, or U.S.A.


----------



## qhu

I cannot agree you more,Ryvyan! Those people think they know exactly what happens in other countries need go back to college to take some classes that meet international perspective or globalization perspective, and then they will understand never judge a country or a nation simply based on what others/the media say about it. It can not be a truth when you see it  sometimes, let alone just hear it from somebody.


----------



## Forsyte

After the purchase I just made I cannot ever buy chinese made Longchamp again. The stitching was so poor. It's not excusable.


----------



## Forsyte

jvlin said:


> Really, everything is made in assembly lines these days; there's no big difference where something was made. Louis Vuitton, Coach, or some nameless brand, they're all made by people that only know how to sew one part together or operate one machine. The only way you're going to find a significant difference in quality is if you buy Hermes, where an entire bag is crafted from a single skilled craftsman.



Yes there is a difference. I inspected the stitching between my french made le pliage and the chinese made and the quality is very different.


----------



## gabz

Justnchecked my black med long handle lepliage - purchased in Canada and madecin china oh well

Quality seems fine for the $160 I paid


----------



## lc604

I recently bought a medium long handled Bilberry and I noticed that the nylon was a LOT softer and flimsier than my lilac one. =(

I don't see any problems with the stitching (looks exactly the same as my older one). When I put the bag down it just collapses, compared to my old lilac one that would onlu collapse a little but would generally keep its shape. The bottom of the bilberry one sags more as well.

Has anyone noticed this with the bags they have that are made in China?


----------



## ballet_russe

levint said:


> I recently bought a medium long handled Bilberry and I noticed that the nylon was a LOT softer and flimsier than my lilac one. =(
> 
> I don't see any problems with the stitching (looks exactly the same as my older one). When I put the bag down it just collapses, compared to my old lilac one that would onlu collapse a little but would generally keep its shape. The bottom of the bilberry one sags more as well.
> 
> Has anyone noticed this with the bags they have that are made in China?



It is not a problem of Made in China, it is a problem with the bags they have started making since 2010.  I bought my last Pliage in France and it feels like rubber inside and is flimsy. Whereas, older made in China bags I have are no different from France bags.

Quality is going down, this is discussed already in some Longchamp threads.


----------



## anitalilac

my friend told me that LEs are still made in France, is that true?
For me, it doesn't matter where it is made , but cutting corners on workmanship and materials is what gets to me..


----------



## Rummage

anitalilac said:


> my friend told me that LEs are still made in France, is that true?
> For me, it doesn't matter where it is made , but cutting corners on workmanship and materials is what gets to me..



Cutting corners in workmanship and materials while continuing to charge the same prices is what gets me...it's also not good practice in the long run.


----------



## gabz

Help! I got my lepliage in July and already the bottom corner is fraying there are little stray bits and the croner has faded to a kinda grayish colour in that area - my bag is black

Anyone know how to stopp this from getting worse? Shouldn't these bags last longer then 8 months?


----------



## anitalilac

Rummage said:


> Cutting corners in workmanship and materials while continuing to charge the same prices is what gets me...it's also not good practice in the long run.


  I forgot to add 'charging the same' part in my sentence!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

I bought 2 longchamp les pliages from magnums about two weeks ago. One medium type m in black and one open tote in beige. Both were made in china. Immediately, I noticed that the nylon is thinner than the graphite medium long handle I purchased from Nordies which is made in france. Also the nylon started fraying in the ends just by undoing the fold of the totes. I was very disappointed with the quality, so I returned them today. Not magnums' fault, obviously. I just wish there was a way for me to know where the bag is made before I place an order. It sucks that I had to pay for shipping back


----------



## lovingmybags

I'm not surprised by that anymore...some Celine bags used to be made in China too (I own one, it's of excellent quality and I love it) until Phoebe Phillo came along.


----------



## phathoe

my darling bf just bought me my first longchamp le pliage and it is made in france...bought in Toronto-Andrews store @ Bayview Village.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

I emailed Magnums if they can tell which colors are made in France or China and here's their reply:

Thank you for contacting us.

It&#8217;s not really in terms of what&#8217;s popular and what&#8217;s not because sometimes the basics like black and navy can still be produced in France. It&#8217;s all a matter on how they produce and manufacture the bags and what given time. I personally can&#8217;t say which colors are made in France or in China and we go into each bag and check the tag. Our warehouse is very large and we don&#8217;t have the manpower to accommodate you request.

If you have anymore questions please feel free to contact me. Thank you.

Best regards,
Harvie Kaur
Customer Service Representative



Too bad they can't tell. It's a hit or miss with them, I guess. I love their discounts, but I like getting better quality items for my money more.


----------



## PriyaMacem

I have a long champ in my closet and sometimes my sister borrowed and used it.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

I went to Bloomies yesterday to buy an LC medium tote. I was very sad to see that they carried A LOT of made in China LC's. The nylon just feels thinner and the handles are flimsier. It makes me apprehensive about buying from their online store, even with their F&F sale goin on right now, because I don't want to risk getting the made in China ones


----------



## lorenzo94580

went to bloomies stanford mall yesterday and the black large long handle I saw was made in france. i'm new to longchamp so i couldn't tell if the quality was any different. now i'm curious to see if the one i ordered online is made in france. guess i'll post when i receive it.


----------



## TejasMama

I purchased mine from Nordies and Whatshebuys.com and they are all made in France.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

How about bagshop? Can someone comment on whether they carry made in china longchamps?


----------



## Cadence73

I was curious and checked a couple of the Longchamp Le Pliages at my local Nordstrom (Scottsdale).  They were a mix of 'made in China' and 'made in France.'  I think the French made ones were a little helftier in weight, but they were mostly the small, short handled ones.


----------



## ami kio

anitalilac said:


> my friend told me that LEs are still made in France, is that true?



FWIW, I just got a medium Darshan from the S/S11 collection, and it was made in China.


----------



## ami kio

ami kio said:


> FWIW, I just got a medium Darshan from the S/S11 collection, and it was made in China.


 
Also checked out the large Darshan with long handles at my local Nordies, and it was also made in China.


----------



## gabbby

gabz said:


> Help! I got my lepliage in July and already the bottom corner is fraying there are little stray bits and the croner has faded to a kinda grayish colour in that area - my bag is black
> 
> Anyone know how to stopp this from getting worse? Shouldn't these bags last longer then 8 months?


Contact the distributer. They will either replace or repair the bag (up to 5 years).


----------



## siangchyn

I bought 2 large longchamp le pliage long handle from Neiman marcus. the black one is made in china and the red one is made in France. The red one has beige lining. Is it normal? Can someone post pictures of the inside of your longchamp le pliage bag?


----------



## jillvalentine

siangchyn said:


> I bought 2 large longchamp le pliage long handle from Neiman marcus. the black one is made in china and the red one is made in France. The red one has beige lining. Is it normal? Can someone post pictures of the inside of your longchamp le pliage bag?



I bought one in red recently and mine too has the beige lining. I prefer it to the black lining since it makes it easier to find things.


----------



## gabbby

siangchyn said:


> I bought 2 large longchamp le pliage long handle from Neiman marcus. the black one is made in china and the red one is made in France. The red one has beige lining. Is it normal? Can someone post pictures of the inside of your longchamp le pliage bag?


The red one that I got in 2006, made in France is beige lined. 

Just placed an order and asked for the sa to find ones made in France. Seems most are made in china now.


----------



## divabeadz

I just got a medium (?? - I think it's medium. it's the size that sells for $125.00) in fuschia from Nordstrom with long handles and it's made in France. And beige lined.


----------



## ilovekatespade

Some designer bags are made in China, there are plenty of OEM factories in China. Coach, Burberry, Kate Spade, even some products of Prada are all made in China. 

As long as your mother got the bag from a real longchamp store (not a fashion boutique) then it's authentic.  I live in China, hope this helps.


----------



## estlin

I had my cousin pick me a large pink Darshan long handle tote in France and was surprised to see it was from China.


----------



## LadyCupid

Seems like most of the Darshan bags are Made in China. I have not seen on that is Made in France yet. 

I got a Longchamp Victoire MLH from magnums.net and that's Made in France. Then bought another Longchamp Planetes Night Blue in LLH from magnums.net and that is also Made in France. Bought one Arbre de Vie from bloomingdales.com a few months ago in LLH and that was Made in France.


----------



## weezer

My Le Pliage tote (fuschia color, $82.90 at Nordstrom sale) is 'made in France.'


----------



## *babyblue*

Out of 6 bags I own, all are Made in France include the recent one I bought in Lille. What surprise me that I finally tracked down the pink one I want with the Eiffel  (ironically) picture on it, supposedly limited edition and it was Made in China??? I can definitely tell the differences. Leather is very stiffed and the logo stamps are not clean nor deep. Hardware details are poorly done and the whole bag smell funny and not as smooth inside. I guess I was spoiled all these years because I always thought Longchamp are made in France, always and never even bother to check tag till now


----------



## andriennelicious

Currently have 5 longchamps with me and only 1 is made from China. Usually the classic le pliage style that comes with drawings on it and planetes are made from France. They are slowly phasing out the normal le pliage to China as according to my SA..hence the rush of people wanting to get those made in France before they completely shift the production line to China.


----------



## iamphoebe

yodaling1 said:


> Seems like most of the Darshan bags are Made in China. I have not seen on that is Made in France yet.



Was lucky enough to snag one that is made in france - at madrid airport


----------



## kiwi99z

Just bought a small, long handle Le Pliage tote in mauve from the Longchamp boutique store and saw that it was made in China. The two previous ones in Large with long handles that I bought from Bloomingdales less than a year ago (colors: Graphite and Navy) were made in France.  I personally don't see a difference in quality between the made in China vs. the made in France bags. I have to say that I am slightly bias on where a bag is made from, especially if I am spending more and I did personally go through each and every bag in Bloomingdales to find the ones made in France. Since the made in china tote was from a flagship store, it can't be a fake and I am happy with my purchase. It was on sale and I like the color. As long as it holds up to expectations, then all is good.


----------



## redvelvet09

So bottomline, the ones made in China are fake or authentic? Superior or inferior? Sorry, I just ordered online and seller just informed me that they were made in china. All of her posts says that they are guaranteed authentic.


----------



## StarBrite310

redvelvet09 said:


> So bottomline, the ones made in China are fake or authentic? Superior or inferior? Sorry, I just ordered online and seller just informed me that they were made in china. All of her posts says that they are guaranteed authentic.



China made ones are indeed authentic. However, i have particularly noticed, being I own both China and France ones, that the bags made in France have thicker Nylon and the inside lining doesn't feel rubbery. Both are great though


----------



## ehy210

mine is made in Tunisa and it's authentic. It was bought from a longchamp boutique in France. The china ones do have a rubbery interior that I don't like.


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

hello ladies,

I'm new to Longchamp and i would like to buy a large tote (for books and laptop) and a mini tote (for keys, wallet and other personal essentials). Where can I get them? Nordstrom is kinda pricy. Ebay is full of fakes and I cannot tell which one is real and which one is fake. 

Please help! 

Thanks


----------



## Nancy in VA

If all these bags are now made in China than the price should go down - if not - we are being ripped off big time.
I am old enough to remember when Coach was Made in NYC, then Made in USA, then Made in Brazil and finally Made in China - the quality was never as good - I dont blame China - I blame Coach for downgrading its materials and workmanship


----------



## brighthorizon

I just recently gave away my longchamp bag. I should have checked where it was made, because after taking it out a couple of times in the rain...the bag started to fall apart. It was awful! the fabric started to bubble/buckle. I even took it back to the longchamp store and asked why this was happening. They couldn't supply an answer and I've been fustrated ever since. I have other vintage Longchamp, but will probably never buy a Longchamp again.


----------



## gurlsaved

Here is another interesting fact I just learned from the LePliage line:  
Department stores such as Nordstroms, Saks, Bloomies sell a different LePliage then the ones in a Longchamp boutique. This refers to the large lepliage - I noticed this a couple weeks ago when I compared a Longchamp boutique one and a Nordstroms one. I live in SF and close to the Longchamp store and so I walked in and asked them. They said department stores are given a larger le pliage with longer handles - they don't know why but they said a lot of customers have wondered why sizes are different between the two but the prices are the same ($145 for the large tote). 


Along the lines of the China made ones...people have been saying they are moving their entire le pliage line to China but I find this hard to believe since I still see France ones all the time in department stores and in the Longchamp I was just in a few days ago. If anyone is looking for a france one and is near SF, go to the Longchamp store because almost all of theirs are from France...and it is true...the nylon from France is thicker than the China one - confirmed from one of the workers as well. But they are both still beauitful bags. I own China ones and France ones. 

I just bought a France one and it actually had a leather tag in the bag saying made in France. Don't think they will be making leather tags of Made in China...


----------



## gingerale77

I have a longchamp purse and also bought a Brahmin. The sales lady was such an avid fan of Brahmin. Within 3 months of using the Brahmin it started to wear, and I mean the finish of the leather was coming off. The other sales lady told me that the company had an excellent quality until they started having their bags made in China. The department store sent it back and Brahmin called me and said it was normal wear. I questioned that as I had not had the purse for very long. They have finally agreed to refinish the purse free. I will never buy a Brahmin again. My Longchamp wears like a dream.


----------



## doreenjoy

gurlsaved said:


> If anyone is looking for a france one and is near SF, go to the Longchamp store because almost all of theirs are from France...and it is true...the nylon from France is thicker than the China one - confirmed from one of the workers as well.


 

Interesting. I have 3 Le Pliage bought from the San Francisco Longchamp boutique, and all of them are made in China. One I bought in Las Vegas is made in France. Also the nylon seems to be thinner across all the recently-made Le Pliage bags.


----------



## LouChanMiuBal

I've never realized that my Le Pliage bags were made in China (just checked them out couple minutes ago). No wonder, everyone who knows I buy the REAL Le Pliage bags, always comments that it's a waste of money. All my gfs bought their Le Pliage in China (only cost around 25USD)..now, i'm wondering if they have different material or the same. but they have used theirs for couple of yrs too though. 

I know that some of the branded bags outsource their manufactures (china, indonesia, vietnam), but they always stamp their bags in the original country. that's why the other brands still have "made in France/Italy"


----------



## ehy210

LouChanMiuBal said:


> I've never realized that my Le Pliage bags were made in China (just checked them out couple minutes ago). No wonder, everyone who knows I buy the REAL Le Pliage bags, always comments that it's a waste of money. All my gfs bought their Le Pliage in China (only cost around 25USD)..now, i'm wondering if they have different material or the same. but they have used theirs for couple of yrs too though.
> 
> I know that some of the branded bags outsource their manufactures (china, indonesia, vietnam), but they always stamp their bags in the original country. that's why the other brands still have "made in France/Italy"



I'm pretty annoyed that they're making most of their things in China- they're known for being a european brand! So here's my story. I needed a longchamp to beat around in school but I refused to have one from China. My sister was lucky to find a MIF navy one from bloomingdales. But, I wanted a black one and checked three Nordstroms, two bloomingdales, two Neiman marcuses, and two Saks Fifth Avenues in search of a black MIF longchamp. NO LUCK- it's pretty sad. My boyfriend was travelling to the UK and France for summer vacation with his family and I asked him to pick me up a black MIF longchamp if he got the chance. Well, he went out of his way and searched through a million of them at TWO different boutiques in Paris. The SAs there got annoyed that he was looking through so many and wouldn't bring out anymore from the back lol. So, he found one Made in Tunisa and that's what I settled for.

Now, I wouldn't care if the quality of the Made in China and Made in France were the same- but they're not. The inside of the bag for the Made in China feels like rubber whereas the Made in France feels like Nylon. The Made in China just feels cheaper in the material. The Tunisa one feels just like the Made in France though- the inside in nylon instead of rubber. It's pretty annoying and I've decided I'm never getting one again.


----------



## 2bagaddict

happy1 said:


> For me, the issue is not a question of Chinese quality but what puts me off is the brand's drive for a deeper profit margin.  If made in Chinese or any secondary manufacturing, it should not be priced as high as made in the originating country as labor cost is now much lower.  Prices for European brands constantly increases, they cite stronger Euro, greater demand, blah, blah, blah....but when they have lowered there expenses, they never extend a price decrease to the consumer.  Secondly, when I buy a French brand, and pay their premium, I expect  MADE in FRANCE, or else its not worth the money.


i totally agree!


----------



## nadianostalgia

I just bought the new turquoise at the HK airport this month. I was bummed to see, when I checked the interior after purchasing it, that it was "Made in China." Does this mean that from now on, all Longchamp Le Pliage are Made in China?


----------



## rae630

My last Longchamp purchase was during the holiday season.  I went to my nearest Nordstroms.  I was annoying and unfolded every bag to check the tag (i did fold them back nicely!).  Everything in the showroom was made in china.  I had to ask the SA to go in their back stock and find me MIF bags.  She came out with a few.  I felt kinda bad asking her to search for me but she said I wasn't the first person.  For me, if I'm going to buy something made in china,  I don't want to spend the same amount as the one made in France.  The SA told me that it looks like when they get a shipment in that half are made in China.


----------



## airina666

I just got this from bagshop.com and it's made in China. So far I can't really feel/find any difference from my other France made Longchamps.


----------



## boarbb

i have two longchamp (lp) one is made in France, one is made in China =] I bought both of them from a longchamp store


----------



## slowlikehoney

I just bought a graphite Le Pliage from Nordstroms at the Houston Galleria. And yes, thanks to this thread I did check inside each bag for a Made in France tag before I purchased it.  I could tell that the lining was different for the France made ones.  It was thicker and seemed sturdier.  I probably wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't been specifically looking for that.  The SA saw me looking at each tag and didn't seem at all phased or confused by what I was doing.  I felt a little silly, but I wasn't going to let that stop me from getting one that said "Made in France."  If I'm going to buy something of inferior quality made in China, I'd just as soon pay well under $145 for it.  I don't mind it that Old Navy clothes or Target clothes are made in China because when I buy those I know I'm buying something that's probably not going to last forever.  That's one of the reasons I buy those clothes there, because they're cheaper, but it's not right to market something as French made when it's not actually made in France anymore.


----------



## Camietedie

I have two Le Pliage, one made in France and one made in China. Both are authentic. At first I thought that my mom bought a fake ond, bacause the feel of it was not like my first one. She bought it in Brussels airport at a Longchamp store, so I doubt it's fake. I find it amusing that my first one is MIF, I bought it in Japan( near China), while the MIC was bought in Brussels( near France). I would've thought it was the opposite because of where the Made in countries are located.


----------



## nadianostalgia

Nancy in VA said:


> If all these bags are now made in China than the price should go down - if not - we are being ripped off big time.
> I am old enough to remember when Coach was Made in NYC, then Made in USA, then Made in Brazil and finally Made in China - the quality was never as good - I dont blame China - I blame Coach for downgrading its materials and workmanship



I very much agree with this!


----------



## larasing

... I have a le pilage in purple. Did not occur to me to check until i read this and yes... it is made in China. However, haven't found an issue with it at all in the 2 years I have been abusing it (I have the large one, to me it is my duffle bag replacement) so that's alright whereever it's made i guess.


----------



## Mariapia

jcriley5 said:


> My mom just went on vacation and had a flight transfer in Paris.  Their group stopped at the Longchamp store and bought LePliages (sp?) and afterwards my mom looked and saw that the bag she bought was made in China.  She thought that they were supposed to be made in France so she returned it because she was worried that it was lesser quality.  She told me and I was wondering if that bag that was made in China was real?  I have a LePliage and it says made in France, and I thought they were all made in france?


It depends.....
I've got a Pliage which is made in China...I kwow it isn't a fake because I bought it in a French Longchamp Boutique.
When I went to Dubai, I went to a Longchamp shop....had a look at the Pliages there...and they were all made in France.
So I suppose Longchamp has its bags made in both countries.....


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

I know, I've seen some too. Definitely put me off to buy. Made in china is very deeply associated with poor quality. That's the image they've created themselves in peoples mind, will take time and effort to change.


----------



## louisbernard

Need to be careful of made in China, I rather stick to made in France


----------



## JOY AGERO

i bought 2 longchamp pliage in thailand. one was written made in france and the other smaller one says made in china... i agree the quality are both the same. i think its the overhead costs thats why they assemble it in china... but the quality is the same.


----------



## JOY AGERO

but if i buy something in France, i expect it to be made in France too....


----------



## dotcomgirl

Are the new all leather  Pliage Cuir  bags made in China?


----------



## bagaholic85

dotcomgirl said:


> Are the new all leather  Pliage Cuir  bags made in China?



someone posted modeling pix in the pliage cuir thread and said hers was made in france


----------



## TokyoBound

Glad I found this thread, I was considering paying a visit to the new Longchamp that opened up near me, and now I know I'm going to have to check the tags to find out what was made in China, and what was made in France (allegedly - sometimes the majority of it is made in China, then just finished in Europe so they can slap on that nice tag).  If I want items manufactured in China, I will go to Target.  I am not putting down the quality of the goods, I'm just not paying high-end prices for items made in what are basically sweatshops.


----------



## Magumi

I have two.  One I bought from Nordstrom and the other I bought at duty free shop in Korea last year.  The one from Nordstrom is made in France but the other one is made in China.  The one made in France is somehow thicker material than the other.


----------



## Johngower

BagsRmyLife said:


> I don't care where it's made but it's annoying when I'm paying a lot more than I should! And I heard that Longchamp is increasing their prices!



I totally agree! I can't believe they're charging that much for a nylon bag. Not to mention the design with the zipper under the flap is kinda awkward.


----------



## HereAndThere

jcriley5 said:


> My mom just went on vacation and had a flight transfer in Paris.  Their group stopped at the Longchamp store and bought LePliages (sp?) and afterwards my mom looked and saw that the bag she bought was made in China.  She thought that they were supposed to be made in France so she returned it because she was worried that it was lesser quality.  She told me and I was wondering if that bag that was made in China was real?  I have a LePliage and it says made in France, and I thought they were all made in france?


Yes, many of the Le Pliage bags are now made in China.  They are Longchamp owned factories where they are able to control quality and working conditions.


----------



## StarBrite310

I have posted in this thread before about the differences between the Made in France and Made in China bags. There is a major difference between the two and I suggest everyone who is buying a Longchamp to check the inside tag. When I was buying my first one in black about 2 years ago, I was very green on this and I did not know what to check for. I just grabbed one at Bloomingdales, made sure there was no loose threads and paid. Months later I decided I wanted another in the Praline color. I went back to Bloomies and found a very thick nylon one, which seemed to be MUCH better quality than my black. When I got home, I compared the two and looked at the tag inside. I realized that the inside of my black one felt rubbery and the nylon was thinner than the Praline, which was super thick and the inside was soft. I looked at the tag on both. Sure enough the black one was Made in China and my Praline was Made in France.

Since then I have bought a few as gifts and a couple for myself, including one in Beige last week. I ONLY purchase Made in France now. When I check at the store, I can tell immediately between the two before I even feel the inside and check the tag out. There is truly a major difference in quality and when you start feeling both, you will know what I mean and agree. 

It's sad but I can barely bring myself to wear my black one anymore since I know what better quality my others are.

So I say, stick with Made in France on these  If you can't find a particular color with a France tag, wait a little. It took months to find a France beige one. Seemed that color was only China made. Sure enough though, there are now lots of France beige ones available and I'm glad I waited.


----------



## gabbby

I asked my brother to find some pliage bags and a cosmos on his business trip. He is in lyon and will go to milan and paris...so far, he said all the bags were made in china.

When I was in NY (woodbury commons), I was looking at 2 cosmos bag, one small (light blue) and one large (silver glitter) and the deciding factor was where it was made. The large one was made in CHina whereas the one I got was made in france. Most of the Pliage bags I looked at were made in china. 

I expected the stock in europe to be made in france and the salesperson and manager told me that only the high demand colours such as black, brown and taupe are made in china. Guess that's not true. It's about the profit.


----------



## rx4dsoul

I have had more than 20 pliages,
soem made in China, some from France and a couple from Tunisia ...Id say most were fairly consistent in quality.  ive since given some away as gifts but interestingly, the best quality among the ones left behind is my Fuchsia, absolutely color saturated, thick nylon, very firm handles ....and made in China.  i have a Red from the same season made in France and the nylon was so thin .

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fashionista.

gabbby said:


> I expected the stock in europe to be made in france and the salesperson and manager told me that only the high demand colours such as black, brown and taupe are made in china. Guess that's not true. It's about the profit.



What the manager said is not true at all! I have a Le Pliage from last Summer's collection (the one with the yellow petals, definitely not a high demand colour) and it was made in China!
But I don't think the stitching and the handles to be poor quality at all, and I am very picky on the details!


----------



## handbagdeluxe

Luxury brands products are made in China- especially handbags! Coach, Longchamp, even Louis Vuitton (although they would never claim it). Many handbags have most of their parts assembled in China and then are returned to Italy or France where they have parts like the handles and embellishments added, and finally have the 'made in label' stamped on. I agree with Ammietwist, Deluxe is a great book to read to get some insights on the issue. Also an interesting article: http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/23/opinion/23thomas.html


----------



## AngelaMM

I just saw this thread and checked my bag. I don't have a le pliage I have a leather bag from maybe a year or two ago. It says "Made in France". I'm going to guess this only applies to their nylon styles or it's a newer thing.

--- edit
Hmm, read more of the thread. My bag is black so I don't think the color demand thing is true. Yet again, it's a couple years old so this might be a new thing, you see it more and more as brands gain popularity they move their operations overseas. I have to say the quality of it is amazing even being older it looks practically brand new, great leather quality. Who knows though maybe I just got lucky with where it was made but then again as long as the quality is good it doesn't really matter all that much.


----------



## bibao

Lc4x4 said:


> I have this longchamp all leather tote and it has LASTED me for more than a year. ITs made in france. My other longchamp clutch, all leather, is made in tunisia. Still love it. I now just bought the le pliage, ( i know, I raved about this on how I started to hate it. But the NAVY was just catching my eyes that I got one ) but, I do not know how long it is going to keep up with its quality. I sure hope that china bags can still hold up because I have this and my other china coaches.


 

I have one made in tunisia and the rest are all made in france... i will nv get one thats made in china.... but den the my coaches some are made in china. hope they are able to hold on.... =0


----------



## mimika

I agree most of us like our stuff made in France or Italy etc. But really it's not possible both physical and financially. China made items are actually not that bad. I would say 90% of what an average household owns are made in China. Even stuff that's labelled as made somewhere else a lot of the times are made in China and sent back to say France for a final touch and call themselves made in France. There are worst places that produce worse quality.


----------



## handbag*girl

I have two leather Le Pilage Bags. I have a satchel one in Fuscia and a Tote in Black. The Satchel is made in France and the Tote in China. I also have a Grey Nylon Tote and it is made in France. All three seem to be the same quality.


----------



## heartlocket

I wonder if there's any difference which part of the world gets allocated made in France or made in China etc stock? I bought a Le Pliage this weekend and forgot to check the inside tag before I bought it. Afterwards I was quite relieved to see it was made in France. I was under the impression they are rarer these days. I am in the UK by the way. I think next time I go into Selfridges I will check some of the tags just out of interest.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

heartlocket said:
			
		

> I wonder if there's any difference which part of the world gets allocated made in France or made in China etc stock? I bought a Le Pliage this weekend and forgot to check the inside tag before I bought it. Afterwards I was quite relieved to see it was made in France. I was under the impression they are rarer these days. I am in the UK by the way. I think next time I go into Selfridges I will check some of the tags just out of interest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Really no guarantee...as I have made in China items purchased from Selfridges too...quality-wise though there is no difference.


----------



## bagvirus

not all are made in france. i bought 2 longchamps in thailand at the same time. when i got back to the hotel i notice one is made in france and the other is made in china. i cant help but feel bad after seeing the Made in china tag..... though its of the same quality... its just feels better when u see it made in france


----------



## heartlocket

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Really no guarantee...as I have made in China items purchased from Selfridges too...quality-wise though there is no difference.



That's interesting. It's also a bit reassuring to know there's no difference in quality overall but I can't say I won't check if I buy another in future though... Hehe. Something just feels right about about a French made bag from a French company. Perhaps I romanticise too much.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## littlerock

I have three of the leather Pliage totes. One black, orange & red. One is made in france, another in Tunisia, and another in China. They are all identical - quality wise. Leather thickness, stitching.. etc.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Glad I found this thread! I'll be buying my first Longchamp LePliage this weekend! 
will be checking "for made in France"!! thanks!!


----------



## bags and bijoux

heartlocket said:


> That's interesting. It's also a bit reassuring to know there's no difference in quality overall but I can't say I won't check if I buy another in future though... Hehe. Something just feels right about about a French made bag from a French company. Perhaps I romanticise too much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I feel the same way. If you are paying for a French, Italian or Spanish brand I expect it to be made in the country the brand is based. 

I don't mind purchasing Made in China provided that everything is do ethically and the people working in the factory are getting a decent wage. What bugs me about the made in China thing is they won't be getting the same wage that a factory worker making the bag in France/Spain or Italy would be getting.

I purchased a Le Pliage cosmetic case last April and although I loved it when I purchased it when I got it home I didn't like it as much because it had the made in China label. Having said that the bag has held up really well.

Next time I purchase a Le Pliage I will look at the label before purchasing which is what I do with every bag and purse (wallet) I purchase now.


----------



## pickle

I saw a lady today with a black Le Pliage, and the leather and nylon looks so different from the ones I see now. Her was obviously older, and the leather was so thick looking and the nylon was so nice and thick looking. Did the quality change over the years????? 

The one I recently got was from Nordies, and it is MIF, but it sure doesn't look as lush as hers!


----------



## Just_C

I made my internship in a fashion company in China, and although most  people think that China=bad quality, the truth is that it all depends of the quality standards  of the brand. Most of the companies go to China, as a way to lower their prices, and they ask for the cheapest version that they could get, but I'm sure that's not the case of Longchamp.


----------



## LaFrancaise

Wouldnt be surprised I have 2 leather bahs from Longchamp and both were made in Tunisia...


----------



## LKVMN32

Longchamp is going crazy!!! I was strolling through the bags at Von Maur in Eden Prairie, MN and there were five different countries that I found!!

France
Tunisia 
Morocco....I think
China
Some weird country that I've never heard of but started with an m ( not morocco)


----------



## boscobaby

i bought mine at liverpool john lewis... it's made in china...authentic product ...btw, the quality is lesser than those made in paris..


----------



## ilovecoffee09

My chocolate large le pliage bag is made in France...bought it from nordstrom


----------



## lilshopaholic

boscobaby said:


> i bought mine at liverpool john lewis... it's made in china...authentic product ...btw, the quality is lesser than those made in paris..



yeah, i got my LE PLIAGE CUIR large tote in black from Selfridges in London and its made in China, definately authentic considering its a well-known department store that sells branded/designer products.  Dont really know whether the quality is the same as other LE PLIAGE CUIR's made in other countries though.
My VEAU FOULONNÉ tote in mocha is made in Mauritius, bought this from the Longchamp boutique in London.

My LE PLIAGE bilberry medium tote is made in France, i wanted to get a black one in short handles , but when I checked the tag of quite a few bags , it seems that all the short/long handles of the black LE PLIAGE were made in China.


Not sure if certain colourways are made in certain countries???


----------



## smurfgirl06

My LePliage is made in France, but my VEAU FOULONNÉ is made in Morocco.


----------



## Miss BB

lilshopaholic said:


> yeah, i got my LE PLIAGE CUIR large tote in black from Selfridges in London and its made in China, definately authentic considering its a well-known department store that sells branded/designer products. Dont really know whether the quality is the same as other LE PLIAGE CUIR's made in other countries though.
> My VEAU FOULONNÉ tote in mocha is made in Mauritius, bought this from the Longchamp boutique in London.
> 
> My LE PLIAGE bilberry medium tote is made in France, i wanted to get a black one in short handles , but when I checked the tag of quite a few bags , it seems that all the short/long handles of the black LE PLIAGE were made in China.
> 
> 
> Not sure if certain colourways are made in certain countries???


 
Just got my Nordy order for small short handle BLACK Le Pliage ~ Made in France  
My Turquoise is made in China ~  although authentic ( Nordys also) there is a DEFINITE difference when I examined both.
I kept the turquoise anyways cuz I adore the color for summer.


----------



## lilshopaholic

Miss BB said:


> Just got my Nordy order for small short handle BLACK Le Pliage ~ Made in France
> My Turquoise is made in China ~  although authentic ( Nordys also) there is a DEFINITE difference when I examined both.
> I kept the turquoise anyways cuz I adore the color for summer.



I guess its really a hit or miss then, if yours is Made in France. I do really want a short handle medium in black though, but have been holding off until I do find one that's made elsewhere. My black Le Pliage Cuir was my first Longchamp purchase so I didnt check the label before I bought it.


----------



## jimlulu

i believe some factory located in China


----------



## lilshopaholic

i remember reading on another thread that someone noticed the difference in quality between a Made in France and a Made in China. I bought the new burgundy colour today which is Made in China. 
Comparing this burgundy Made in China with my bilberry Made in France, yes it is true there is a difference, the inside is more rubbery on the Made in China one and the there's more texture on the outside of the nylon on the Made in France.


----------



## nordysgal

lilshopaholic said:


> i remember reading on another thread that someone noticed the difference in quality between a Made in France and a Made in China. I bought the new burgundy colour today which is Made in China.
> Comparing this burgundy Made in China with my bilberry Made in France, yes it is true there is a difference, the inside is more rubbery on the Made in China one and the there's more texture on the outside of the nylon on the Made in France.



I completely agree about the inside lining and rubbery/plastic texture of the bags made in China.  I was shopping the new fall collection this weekend and really wanted the large LH in Camel (made in China); however, the inner lining was so thick and the stench of plastics so strong that I couldn't buy it.  Bought the Bilberry (finally!) instead (made in Tunisia).


----------



## lilshopaholic

nordysgal said:


> I completely agree about the inside lining and rubbery/plastic texture of the bags made in China.  I was shopping the new fall collection this weekend and really wanted the large LH in Camel (made in China); however, the inner lining was so thick and the stench of plastics so strong that I couldn't buy it.  Bought the Bilberry (finally!) instead (made in Tunisia).



yeah, i noticed a huge plasticy smell from the inside of the Made in China Burgundy. Its authentic cos I got it from the boutique in Bond Street London. My Made in France Bilberry did not have this manufactured plasticy smell.
Got to admit, if I didnt like this new burgundy colour much, I would have returned it, but its too nice of a shade and surprisingly suits most coloured clothes.

The sales assistants were very wary when i asked where its made from, they dont allow ppls to check them and had a standard answer of having many factories controlled by Longchamp bla bla , he didnt answer my question at all. I am glad that my new Camel coloured Le Pliage Cuir is made in France. Its a nice darker shade than the Natural from SS12 line.


----------



## Miss BB

lilshopaholic said:


> yeah, i noticed a huge plasticy smell from the inside of the Made in China Burgundy. Its authentic cos I got it from the boutique in Bond Street London. My Made in France Bilberry did not have this manufactured plasticy smell.
> Got to admit, if I didnt like this new burgundy colour much, I would have returned it, but its too nice of a shade and surprisingly suits most coloured clothes.
> 
> The sales assistants were very wary when i asked where its made from, they dont allow ppls to check them and had a standard answer of having many factories controlled by Longchamp bla bla , he didnt answer my question at all. I am glad that my new Camel coloured Le Pliage Cuir is made in France. Its a nice darker shade than the Natural from SS12 line.



Yes!! I agree 100% !  If I didn't love the turquoise  color so much for summer, I would have returned her in a second !  My 7 yr old daughter said " eeeee your purse smells" when I opened it to get something out !! I was horrified!


----------



## Ms.Qi

Mine is Made in China, it did have a little smell, I left out for a few days, now the smell is gone...I don't have one that is made in France, so I can't compare. But I would think no matter where the bag is made, it should use the same material right?


----------



## lilshopaholic

Ms.Qi said:


> Mine is Made in China, it did have a little smell, I left out for a few days, now the smell is gone...I don't have one that is made in France, so I can't compare. But I would think no matter where the bag is made, it should use the same material right?



yeah, but it doesnt seem to be the same on the nylon range. Leather one looks the same to me, havent noticed anything different.


----------



## _mimo_

Just want to know if Kate Moss Gloucester bags are also Made in Choina?


----------



## JulieLaw

I got 2 Le Pliage Travel Bag, one is Chocolate color - Made in France which bought in DFS Singapore, one is Taupe color - Made in China which bought in Hong Kong

And only noticed that when I cleaning it


----------



## nakedjaxx

I bought 3 Le Pilage bags from Longchamp store in Paris, France in 2009 and realized now its says Made in China. Grrrrrr.


----------



## bujanglapok

I bought my fuschia large size Le Pliage at Selfridges, London and it was made in China.


----------



## justwatchin

Just received my mini fuchsia that I ordered from What She Buys and it was made in China. The lining is also white and personally I think looks cheap. But I like the color and size so I'm keeping her.


----------



## LylyCassidy

Just see click that link... I hope it will answer your question 
https://www.facebook.com/notes/outlet/longchamp-made-in-france-vs-china/190579761130787


----------



## bakeacookie

One of the Longchamp totes I bought from Bloomies was MIC. The lining is a little more rubbery. 

But it seems to be made exactly like my MIF ones, so I won't complain. I also got it for like 50% off too. But if there was a choice to pick MIF or MIC, I'd take the MIF as Longchamp is  French brand and should've stayed that way.


----------



## klatte

My LC are a mix of made in France, China (inner coating seems more rubbery) and Tunisia. I find that they are all in great quality.


----------



## SofiaC

My 3 LCs r MIF n MIC n to me they r no different in quality. Stil awesome.


----------



## bakeacookie

The difference between the LC bags made in China and France (as of now) is minimal. I feel they use the more rubbery/thicker coating for the liner to make sure nothing from the inside seeps on the outside (like stains and what not) to keep the outside looking good. 

I have the Statue of Liberty tote (MIF) and the liner is thick like my MIC moss tote. It just lacks the rubbery smell the MIC one had for a little bit.


----------



## whateve

I bought a drawstring leather bag at the outlet. The Longchamp tag inside says "Made in Marocco" while the plastic tag with the number says "Made in Morocco." As far as I can tell "Marocco" is the Italian spelling of Morocco. I think the French spelling of Morocco is the same as English. Why would "made in" be in English but not the name of the country?


----------



## Mariapia

whateve said:


> I bought a drawstring leather bag at the outlet. The Longchamp tag inside says "Made in Marocco" while the plastic tag with the number says "Made in Morocco." As far as I can tell "Marocco" is the Italian spelling of Morocco. I think the French spelling of Morocco is the same as English. Why would "made in" be in English but not the name of the country?




The French for Morocco is Maroc....


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> The French for Morocco is Maroc....


Right. So why would it say "Made in Marocco" which is either a misspelling or Italian? If it were intended to be in Italian wouldn't it say "realizzato in Marocco?" Why would a French company label something in Italian for an American market when no other foreign words appear on the label?


----------



## Mariapia

whateve said:


> Right. So why would it say "Made in Marocco" which is either a misspelling or Italian? If it were intended to be in Italian wouldn't it say "realizzato in Marocco?" Why would a French company label something in Italian for an American market when no other foreign words appear on the label?


 
I think it is a mispelling... They wanted to print Made in Morocco.....At least it's the only explanation I can find..


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> I think it is a mispelling... They wanted to print Made in Morocco.....At least it's the only explanation I can find..


That worries me. I bought it at the outlet in Woodbury Commons so it should be authentic, but I just have a tiny bit of doubt. I mean, someone could potentially return a fake to the store and they could resell it. I don't think so because they had others in the same style, but still it bothers me. It isn't a style I think counterfeiters would make, since it is leather and not widely popular like Le Pliage.

It is a French company so they don't have to have English speakers on the payroll but if they are marketing in English speaking countries, you would think someone would spellcheck their items. If other people had bags with the same misspelling I'd feel better.


----------



## Mariapia

whateve said:


> That worries me. I bought it at the outlet in Woodbury Commons so it should be authentic, but I just have a tiny bit of doubt. I mean, someone could potentially return a fake to the store and they could resell it. I don't think so because they had others in the same style, but still it bothers me. It isn't a style I think counterfeiters would make, since it is leather and not widely popular like Le Pliage.
> 
> It is a French company so they don't have to have English speakers on the payroll but if they are marketing in English speaking countries, you would think someone would spellcheck their items. If other people had bags with the same misspelling I'd feel better.


 
Maybe it's because of the mispelling that   the bag was at the oulet.
Enjoy your bag, Whateve, don't focuse on that tag.
You bought it from a reputable place.


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> Maybe it's because of the mispelling that   the bag was at the oulet.
> Enjoy your bag, Whateve, don't focuse on that tag.
> You bought it from a reputable place.


Thank you! I do love it. The leather is so soft!


----------



## Mariapia

whateve said:


> Thank you! I do love it. The leather is so soft!


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> That worries me. I bought it at the outlet in Woodbury Commons so it should be authentic, but I just have a tiny bit of doubt. I mean, someone could potentially return a fake to the store and they could resell it. I don't think so because they had others in the same style, but still it bothers me. It isn't a style I think counterfeiters would make, since it is leather and not widely popular like Le Pliage.
> 
> It is a French company so they don't have to have English speakers on the payroll but if they are marketing in English speaking countries, you would think someone would spellcheck their items. If other people had bags with the same misspelling I'd feel better.



I'm pretty sure I have a bag with that spelling. If you search the LC forum for Marocco, others have too. I wouldn't worry about it being fake if you bought it from an authorized seller. You could always have it authenticated here for peace of mind.

Oh, and we'd love to see a picture of your new LC!


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a bag with that spelling. If you search the LC forum for Marocco, others have too. I wouldn't worry about it being fake if you bought it from an authorized seller. You could always have it authenticated here for peace of mind.
> 
> Oh, and we'd love to see a picture of your new LC!


Thanks for the confirmation.

I'll take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## gingerale77

Maybe it will be worth more! in resale due to the error!

I bought my Longchamps and now don't use it. It is rather large and I am 60 plus. I was in public and man man said rather loudly to his companion - have you noticed the older women get the bigger the bags they carry? All that money and I haven't used it since. And that was around 3 years ago..


----------



## whateve

EGBDF said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a bag with that spelling. If you search the LC forum for Marocco, others have too. I wouldn't worry about it being fake if you bought it from an authorized seller. You could always have it authenticated here for peace of mind.
> 
> Oh, and we'd love to see a picture of your new LC!


Here it is. I've been on a drawstring kick and I loved the smaller, but not tiny, size of this one, and the leather is so soft.



gingerale77 said:


> Maybe it will be worth more! in resale due to the error!
> 
> I bought my Longchamps and now don't use it. It is rather large and I am 60 plus. I was in public and man man said rather loudly to his companion - have you noticed the older women get the bigger the bags they carry? All that money and I haven't used it since. And that was around 3 years ago..


lol, I don't think it will be worth more due to a misspelling! 

What a shame that a stranger could be so rude! Please try not to let other people, especially those you don't know, influence what you love. I know what you mean though. My mother-in-law's boyfriend forever ruined my enjoyment of one of my favorite movies when I stupidly thought it would be a nice idea to share it with them.

Actually, my husband has made some rude comments about my new Longchamp, which has dampened my enjoyment of it a bit. I'm going to try to carry it anyway. I think it was the color that he objected to. Honestly, the orange accent wouldn't have been my first choice but I have a scarf with both colors that looks great with it.


----------



## bakeacookie

whateve said:


> Here it is. I've been on a drawstring kick and I loved the smaller, but not tiny, size of this one, and the leather is so soft.
> 
> 
> lol, I don't think it will be worth more due to a misspelling!
> 
> What a shame that a stranger could be so rude! Please try not to let other people, especially those you don't know, influence what you love. I know what you mean though. My mother-in-law's boyfriend forever ruined my enjoyment of one of my favorite movies when I stupidly thought it would be a nice idea to share it with them.
> 
> Actually, my husband has made some rude comments about my new Longchamp, which has dampened my enjoyment of it a bit. I'm going to try to carry it anyway. I think it was the color that he objected to. Honestly, the orange accent wouldn't have been my first choice but I have a scarf with both colors that looks great with it.




Love this bag! I actually like the blue and orange together.


----------



## EGBDF

whateve said:


> Here it is. I've been on a drawstring kick and I loved the smaller, but not tiny, size of this one, and the leather is so soft.
> 
> 
> lol, I don't think it will be worth more due to a misspelling!
> 
> What a shame that a stranger could be so rude! Please try not to let other people, especially those you don't know, influence what you love. I know what you mean though. My mother-in-law's boyfriend forever ruined my enjoyment of one of my favorite movies when I stupidly thought it would be a nice idea to share it with them.
> 
> Actually, my husband has made some rude comments about my new Longchamp, which has dampened my enjoyment of it a bit. I'm going to try to carry it anyway. I think it was the color that he objected to. Honestly, the orange accent wouldn't have been my first choice but I have a scarf with both colors that looks great with it.



I really like the colors! I've never seen that style before. What is the leather like?
I wish Longchamp made more of their straps adjustable like this one!


----------



## whateve

bakeacookie said:


> Love this bag! I actually like the blue and orange together.





EGBDF said:


> I really like the colors! I've never seen that style before. What is the leather like?
> I wish Longchamp made more of their straps adjustable like this one!


Thank you! The leather is very smooth and soft, not as soft as lambskin but nearly. It just has a feeling of quality. It is lightweight and easy to carry. I like the strap doubled but wish it had a keeper to hold the doubled strap together.


----------



## Mariapia

whateve said:


> Thank you! The leather is very smooth and soft, not as soft as lambskin but nearly. It just has a feeling of quality. It is lightweight and easy to carry. I like the strap doubled but wish it had a keeper to hold the doubled strap together.




Whateve, your bag is lovely! I love the colours too!
Congrats on your find!


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> Whateve, your bag is lovely! I love the colours too!
> Congrats on your find!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

whateve said:


> Here it is. I've been on a drawstring kick and I loved the smaller, but not tiny, size of this one, and the leather is so soft.
> 
> 
> lol, I don't think it will be worth more due to a misspelling!
> 
> What a shame that a stranger could be so rude! Please try not to let other people, especially those you don't know, influence what you love. I know what you mean though. My mother-in-law's boyfriend forever ruined my enjoyment of one of my favorite movies when I stupidly thought it would be a nice idea to share it with them.
> 
> Actually, my husband has made some rude comments about my new Longchamp, which has dampened my enjoyment of it a bit. I'm going to try to carry it anyway. I think it was the color that he objected to. Honestly, the orange accent wouldn't have been my first choice but I have a scarf with both colors that looks great with it.


 
Your bag is gorgeous, and I love the color.  I carry my bags because "I" love and enjoy them, no matter what my husband or anyone else says.  All he ever says is, "why do women have so many handbags, and men have one wallet?"  I just ignore him, and I keep buying them!!!    I also asked him, "why do you have 50 neckties?"  Then he shuts up......LOL


----------



## whateve

cheidel said:


> Your bag is gorgeous, and I love the color.  I carry my bags because "I" love and enjoy them, no matter what my husband or anyone else says.  All he ever says is, "why do women have so many handbags, and men have one wallet?"  I just ignore him, and I keep buying them!!!    I also asked him, "why do you have 50 neckties?"  Then he shuts up......LOL


Thank you!


----------



## MMMommy

My new large black Planetes (delivered today!) from Nordstrom.com was made in Romania.  I feel lucky to have nabbed one from their website because it was unavailable and sold out immediately after I placed my order.  I figured the Planetes are harder to come by since they are discontinued.  I think made in Romania appeals to me more than made in China.


----------



## MMMommy

MMMommy said:


> My new large black Planetes (delivered today!) from Nordstrom.com was made in Romania.  I feel lucky to have nabbed one from their website because it was unavailable and sold out immediately after I placed my order.  I figured the Planetes are harder to come by since they are discontinued.  I think made in Romania appeals to me more than made in China.



I ordered a second large black Planetes, and this one was made in France!  Will keep the MIF and not the made in Romania.


----------



## seton

So, if I understand it correctly, LC has factories in

*France 
Romania
China

Morocco
Tunisia
Mauritius*

I have LC bags made in all those countries. Woo!


----------



## fabuleux

My first fashion job was at Longchamp in Nice, France in 2002. At the time all Le Pliage was made in France and most of the other items were Made in France. That changed soon after with the Galaté collection made in Tunisia. Now many many bags are made abroad. It's sad for the company that used to be a small French family-owned company. I guess if you want to go global and keep prices low, you have to produce outside of the EU.
I also worked for Armani and we had to remove the "Made in China" stickers on the expensive watches before bringing them to the sale floor.


----------



## Clioe

does anyone's le pliage have "bubbles"? mine does but i don't know how they formed. any advice?


----------



## EGBDF

Clioe said:


> does anyone's le pliage have "bubbles"? mine does but i don't know how they formed. any advice?



Is it an older bag? I have an older one w/bubbles. I thought there was one year in particular that was prone to this. It's not repairable afaik.

There are older threads about this
http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/longchamp-bubbles-582618.html


----------



## Clioe

EGBDF said:


> Is it an older bag? I have an older one w/bubbles. I thought there was one year in particular that was prone to this. It's not repairable afaik.
> 
> There are older threads about this
> http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/longchamp-bubbles-582618.html



It's abt 3years old. Is that considered old?


----------



## EGBDF

Clioe said:


> It's abt 3years old. Is that considered old?



I don't think somine is from 2007 or 2008. 
I would contact Longchamp repairs and see what they say.
Good luck!


----------



## sdrungirl

StarBrite310 said:


> China made ones are indeed authentic. However, i have particularly noticed, being I own both China and France ones, that the bags made in France have thicker Nylon and the inside lining doesn't feel rubbery. Both are great though


I just got one today I ordered and it is mae in China.  I bought off the website ideel and it claimed to be authetic, but the inside is white!  I have other real ones and the inside color is the same color as the outside.  Does anyone else have a real one with a white inside?


----------



## cheidel

sdrungirl said:


> I just got one today I ordered and it is mae in China.  I bought off the website ideel and it claimed to be authetic, but the inside is white!  I have other real ones and the inside color is the same color as the outside.  Does anyone else have a real one with a white inside?


All authentic LC Le Pliage do not have the inside color that matches the outside color.  I may be wrong, but you might check with Seton about that, she is very knowledgeable about Longchamp bags.  I have LP bags with the white interior, my black planetes has a black interior, my camel and azure have white, both gunmetal bags have black interior.  My LC bags are made in France, China, and Tunisia.


----------



## mashedpotato

Wow, Longchamp made in China? I would definitely return it if I were you. I got myself a Le Pliage in purple and it barely lasted me 6 months? It was made in China and yes, it was slightly cheaper than retail prices through a third party retailer. It was "original", though. (P.s. I am really not sure if I got ripped off or not). The leather parts started to flake after not being used for around a month or so, and subsequently all the leather parts started to fall off. Bad buy for me. 

Well, but I guess I shouldn't have trusted third party retailers.. especially from China.


----------



## EGBDF

mashedpotato said:


> Wow, Longchamp made in China? I would definitely return it if I were you. I got myself a Le Pliage in purple and it barely lasted me 6 months? It was made in China and yes, it was slightly cheaper than retail prices through a third party retailer. It was "original", though. (P.s. I am really not sure if I got ripped off or not). The leather parts started to flake after not being used for around a month or so, and subsequently all the leather parts started to fall off. Bad buy for me.
> 
> Well, but I guess I shouldn't have trusted third party retailers.. especially from China.



A fake is a fakewhether the tag says Made in China or Made in France.


----------



## cheidel

mashedpotato said:


> Wow, Longchamp made in China? I would definitely return it if I were you. I got myself a Le Pliage in purple and it barely lasted me 6 months? It was made in China and yes, it was slightly cheaper than retail prices through a third party retailer. It was "original", though. (P.s. I am really not sure if I got ripped off or not). The leather parts started to flake after not being used for around a month or so, and subsequently all the leather parts started to fall off. Bad buy for me.
> 
> Well, but I guess I shouldn't have trusted third party retailers.. especially from China.


I purchased my first LC in April 2014, and the other 7 LP totes after.  It has been just about a year for a couple of them, and there is no damage to any of them (and yes 4 of them and 1 of the pouchettes were made in China, others were made in France or Tunisia).  None of the leather has flaked or fallen off and all were purchased from Nordies, Bagshop or Sandspoint and 1 from a reputable Seller on eBay. The corners are fine and all other parts of my Le Pliages are like new, and I use them daily.  Sorry you had a bad experience.   So even if you purchase from Saks, Bloomies, Sandspoint, or Nordies, etc. the bag could still have been made in China.


----------



## squidgee

So sorry to hear you had a bad experience with the quality of Longchamp. 

My very first Le  Pliage tote was made in China, even though I bought it from a Paris boutique, and it's held up very well for being almost a decade old and frequently used. 

I have various Longchamps all made in either China, France, or Tunisia, and they've held up equally well and I use them a lot, so I am not too picky about where it was made since quality seems to be ok across the board.


----------



## seton

The quality of the MIC LPs are just as good as those of the ones MIF but  like everyone else, I do prefer if my LCs are MIF. 

I have to admit that if my LPs are MIC, I kinda prefer the more rubbery lining. I think they drape better, even if they smell strongly like the Indianapolis 500.


----------



## no5

Hello ladies. I have a dilemma and need your help. I have purchased a red (cherry) small le pliage cuir. It looks and feels very good quality and the colour is very poppy and bright. It is however made in China which I think bothers me otherwise I wouldn't be posting. I've managed to pick up another which is made in France but the colour isn't as bright and the leather feels different, less soft I guess. Which one should I keep? Which one would you keep? To me the MIC one looks and feels better....I'm stuck. Please help!


----------



## HesitantShopper

no5 said:


> Hello ladies. I have a dilemma and need your help. I have purchased a red (cherry) small le pliage cuir. It looks and feels very good quality and the colour is very poppy and bright. It is however made in China which I think bothers me otherwise I wouldn't be posting. I've managed to pick up another which is made in France but the colour isn't as bright and the leather feels different, less soft I guess. Which one should I keep? Which one would you keep? To me the MIC one looks and feels better....I'm stuck. Please help!



I guess for myself i would choose the one you like better and not focus so on where it's made.

I have MIT and MIC here i don't find the quality to vary...  most here have models made in a few countries vs only being MIF and while they may try to get one MIF that isn't always possible anymore.


----------



## seton

no5 said:


> Hello ladies. I have a dilemma and need your help. I have purchased a red (cherry) small le pliage cuir. It looks and feels very good quality and the colour is very poppy and bright. It is however made in China which I think bothers me otherwise I wouldn't be posting. I've managed to pick up another which is made in France but the colour isn't as bright and the leather feels different, less soft I guess. Which one should I keep? Which one would you keep? To me the MIC one looks and feels better....I'm stuck. Please help!



For me personally, I would keep the MIF or keep looking. But the chance of you finding more MIFs dwindle as time goes on. 

Realistically, the LPCs are at a price point where MIC is to be expected. For a bag to be MIF at this price is a nice bonus. Ultimately, it would probably only make a big difference if you were to resell it.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sr1856

i started purchasing longchamp in may. my first was on transit at frankfurt airport, a red la pliage long handle(MIC) and 2 items from WSH, bilberry LP Neo(MIT) and beige cosmetic case(MIC ). it does not really bother me where it is made as long as Longchamp stand by it products. like everyone of course it is nice to have MIF since it is french company.


----------



## no5

Thanks for your replies. Ironically it is the one made in China which looks better quality to me. I too have a mix of LC bags from different countries. However I guess when they are all leather and are paying more you kind of expect them to be made in France. I'll have to think on but may well go with the one I feel looks better quality rather than focussing on where it is made.


----------



## no5

Incidentally for those that are interested, I have just spoken to Longchamp customer services, in the UK as that is where I am. They say all parts for LC bags are made in France and then distributed worldwide to their ateliers to finally constructed the in that country but they prefer to use the term 'Made in Longchamp' rather than the country. They say the quality is consistent in all of their ateliers.


----------



## HesitantShopper

no5 said:


> Thanks for your replies. Ironically it is the one made in China which looks better quality to me. I too have a mix of LC bags from different countries. However I guess when they are all leather and are paying more you kind of expect them to be made in France. I'll have to think on but may well go with the one I feel looks better quality rather than focussing on where it is made.



I know their custom & usually the LE are still MIF it's hard many designers have left their home countries for the manufacturer base. I find here to get bags still made in the original country i have to step out of labeled designer bags and stick to artisan or handcrafted leather lines.


----------



## HesitantShopper

no5 said:


> Incidentally for those that are interested, I have just spoken to Longchamp customer services, in the UK as that is where I am. They say all parts for LC bags are made in France and then distributed worldwide to their ateliers to finally constructed the in that country but they prefer to use the term 'Made in Longchamp' rather than the country. They say the quality is consistent in all of their ateliers.



I can see that, it's not unusual...  today made in is a very basic term with a much broader meaning, again i have MIT and MIC and don't find any issues nor variance in quality.  LC is a company with a long history and a base they would not want ruined by poor assembly of their products.

Frankly, when it comes to LC my main focus is the colors lol not where it's made.


----------



## no5

Ok so I've managed to pick up another brand spanking new one (in Selfridges) and it is made in France. The leather is definitely thicker but in comparison the MIC one feels softer albeit thinner. Does anyone have experience of the differing leathers and how they will last. I still favour the way the MIC one feels but worried it might wear quicker. I note on another thread that some have complained of the corners wearing much quicker on some of the colours of the LPC.


----------



## Leo the Lion

seton said:


> for me personally, i would keep the mif or keep looking. But the chance of you finding more mifs dwindle as time goes on.
> 
> Realistically, the lpcs are at a price point where mic is to be expected. For a bag to be mif at this price is a nice bonus. Ultimately, it would probably only make a big difference if you were to resell it.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


+1


----------



## IFH

I only have experience on the nylon LP and LPC.  For my first 2 cuirs, the first LC of my life, I came very late of the season when I fell in love of those 2 colors, and I had no choice to choose from, so they are MIT and MIC.  After that when I am interested in buying a new color, I always ask someone to get one from Europe very early of the season, and it is not hard to find MIF.  However, for nylon ones, it doesn't really matter for me as I am satisfied with the quality of them all.  I only try to find the colors I love.  I am only picky with the leather ones, but will buy them anyway if I really have no choice at the end.  They are of the same quality, imo.  It is just for a peace of mind for a resell value.  I do not plan to sell any of mine any time soon though &#128525; However, when they are on sales at the very end of each season, we can buy them at a very good price.  So, we may not have to worry about their resell value much if they are not MIF &#128522;


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Years ago I purchased a Le Pliage Neo tote in a beautiful purple color from Nordstroms, never giving any thought as to where it may have been manufactured.  It was not until reading through this forum that I found out some Longchamps are actually made in China, which not only surprised, but horrified me.  After that revelation I immediately went home and checked the tag to find that my tote was made in Romania.  Well, just this past Friday I made a trip to the Longchamp Boutique in Costa Mesa, California, to look at the Le Pliage Neo backpack.  After much debate, I decided to make the purchase forgetting all about where the bag may have been manufactured and it was not until I got home that I checked the tag, which said "Made in France".  I have to be honest in that I am not a fan of China for many different reasons and surely do not want to patronize designers who charge increased prices, only to have their items manufactured in this Country.  Longchamp is a brand owned by a French family and I expect the bags I purchase from them to be manufactured in France.  I absolutely refuse to purchase any item from them that is stamped "Made In China."


----------



## Mariapia

FrenchBulldog said:


> Years ago I purchased a Le Pliage Neo tote in a beautiful purple color from Nordstroms, never giving any thought as to where it may have been manufactured.  It was not until reading through this forum that I found out some Longchamps are actually made in China, which not only surprised, but horrified me.  After that revelation I immediately went home and checked the tag to find that my tote was made in Romania.  Well, just this past Friday I made a trip to the Longchamp Boutique in Costa Mesa, California, to look at the Le Pliage Neo backpack.  After much debate, I decided to make the purchase forgetting all about where the bag may have been manufactured and it was not until I got home that I checked the tag, which said "Made in France".  I have to be honest in that I am not a fan of China for many different reasons and surely do not want to patronize designers who charge increased prices, only to have their items manufactured in this Country.  Longchamp is a brand owned by a French family and I expect the bags I purchase from them to be manufactured in France.  I absolutely refuse to purchase any item from them that is stamped "Made In China."




I once phoned Longchamp to complain about that...
They told me that the demand is so high that they had to open factories abroad ! French factories cannot produce millions of bags they said....[emoji17]


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Mariapia said:


> I once phoned Longchamp to complain about that...
> They told me that the demand is so high that they had to open factories abroad ! French factories cannot produce millions of bags they said....[emoji17]


I have to wonder which styles are still made in France.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I love the workmanship on the backpack I just purchased.


----------



## SmokieDragon

FrenchBulldog said:


> I have to wonder which styles are still made in France.



It could be that the Le Pliage Heritage is the only style that is made in France since it is their flagship bag. Well at least mine is MIF.

I have a few small leather goods which are also MIF - an LM Cuir Wristlet in Powder, a couple of card holders and an older bigger Cuir pouch.


----------



## tflowers921

The limited editions are MIF


----------



## FrenchBulldog

tflowers921 said:


> The limited editions are MIF


My new Le Pliage backpack is MIF.


----------



## tflowers921

There are still some of every model MIF, one or two of my nylon LP's are and my neo pouch is MIR. if I'm not mistaken the customs are also MIF? I think it's random but fun when you get one! [emoji6]


----------



## FrenchBulldog

tflowers921 said:


> There are still some of every model MIF, one or two of my nylon LP's are and my neo pouch is MIR. if I'm not mistaken the customs are also MIF? I think it's random but fun when you get one! [emoji6]


I will now look at the tags prior to purchasing.  I have decided to keep my little backpack - (1) because it is adorable and versatile; and (2) MIF, which may some day be just a fond memory.  I think the MIF's will eventually become very sought after as somewhat of a novelty.  So far I have (3) Longchamps made in (3) difference places.  Wowee!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

tflowers921 said:


> There are still some of every model MIF, one or two of my nylon LP's are and my neo pouch is MIR. if I'm not mistaken the customs are also MIF? I think it's random but fun when you get one! [emoji6]


What is custom?


----------



## EGBDF

FrenchBulldog said:


> I will now look at the tags prior to purchasing.  I have decided to keep my little backpack - (1) because it is adorable and versatile; and (2) MIF, which may some day be just a fond memory.  I think the MIF's will eventually become very sought after as somewhat of a novelty.  So far I have (3) Longchamps made in (3) difference places.  Wowee!



Oh, I don't knowthe pliages don't last forever and I think many people who buy them just want an economical nylon bag. Of course, I've seen many fake LCs 'made in France'
Enjoy your backpack!


----------



## tflowers921

FrenchBulldog said:


> What is custom?




On the LC website & in some boutiques you can custom design a Le Pliage. You can chose size, strap length, main color & stripe color, and have it embroidered or embossed


----------



## tflowers921

FrenchBulldog said:


> I will now look at the tags prior to purchasing.  I have decided to keep my little backpack - (1) because it is adorable and versatile; and (2) MIF, which may some day be just a fond memory.  I think the MIF's will eventually become very sought after as somewhat of a novelty.  So far I have (3) Longchamps made in (3) difference places.  Wowee!




They're honestly great bags even if they aren't MIF. people find the MIFs special, but don't doubt any of your LCs just bc they aren't! Many brands do this (ie not all Louis Vuittons are MIF either) just bc of volume. Longchamp is a great brand & the bags are wonderful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bump; this issue has been discussed frequently here


----------



## Selphy

Mine is made in china too neo small in navy..i bought in store around 200usd...


----------



## pursecrzy

I bought a medium Le Pilage Heritage bag last month (pink, white and black) and pulled it out to use it today. The zipper is nylon!
The zippers on my other bags are metal. I checked the tag and it's Made in China. 

I know Le Pliage nylon bags can be MIC but I didn't think the Heritage ones were. 

My mistake for not checking it carefully before I purchased. At least I got it on sale.....


----------



## Mariapia

I wouldn't have thought such an expensive bag could be made in China!
Enjoy your lovely bag, pursecrazy.
It's a real beauty!


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks Mariapia!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pursecrzy said:


> I bought a medium Le Pilage Heritage bag last month (pink, white and black) and pulled it out to use it today. The zipper is nylon!
> The zippers on my other bags are metal. I checked the tag and it's Made in China.
> 
> I know Le Pliage nylon bags can be MIC but I didn't think the Heritage ones were.
> 
> My mistake for not checking it carefully before I purchased. At least I got it on sale.....



This is totally shocking!! Nylon zip, MIC... Heritage!


----------



## dott

My LP Neo pebble has nylon zipper and Made in China. Wish I could have checked but bought online and on sale, my Neo black also has nylon zipper and Made in Romania.


----------



## michelle1231

I don't think it's a big problem where it's made from. I used to work for a Chinese manufacturer and i know lots of famous brands do the production in China. I used to work at Louis Vuitton and i know even it's made in France there are still lots of quality issues. Plus, to be honest, Longchamp is not an expensive brand, you can't expect too much when you spend that much amount. I have mamy brand bags even Chanel, Hermes; they are made in France, so what?　They still have quality issues. I've seen too many posts saying they don't wanna the bag made in China. So please, buy a Hermes or Chanel, even there may be quality issues but at least they are made in France.Sorry if im being rude, just wanna defend my country.


----------



## michelle1231

Just_C said:


> I made my internship in a fashion company in China, and although most  people think that China=bad quality, the truth is that it all depends of the quality standards  of the brand. Most of the companies go to China, as a way to lower their prices, and they ask for the cheapest version that they could get, but I'm sure that's not the case of Longchamp.


can't agree more.


----------



## goldfish19

I actually don't feel the difference and when buying, I am not compelled to look for a stock that is MIF. The variation in leather and other materials is not consistent with the country it was made in. 

Also, it's true what EGBDF said. I've seen a lot of fakes that are MIF. I guess counterfeiters know people will believe it to be authentic when it's MIF.


----------



## SassyMonkey

FrenchBulldog said:


> I love the workmanship on the backpack I just purchased.


I love your fuzzy purse charms!!! It just adds so much fun to your backpack.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> I actually don't feel the difference and when buying, I am not compelled to look for a stock that is MIF. The variation in leather and other materials is not consistent with the country it was made in.



+1 I don't feel the difference too and regardless where it is made, I find Longchamp consistent in terms of quality and that is what I enjoy about the brand.


----------



## heyitsmiriam

My Longchamp is also made in China, but the quality is amazing as usual. I wouldn't worry about that too much.


----------



## sunshinesash

Nirodha said:


> Does it matter where it was made as long as the workshipman was excellent?
> Made in China is not synomous with poor workmanship as there are many excellent craftpeople and artisans there.  Also, China has a history of leatherwork that dates back at least four thousand years.


It's not overtly synonymous with 'lesser quality'...HOWEVER, Longchamp is known as a french heritage brand; therefore, one would hope they get a 'made in france', the way one would hope from LV they'd get a 'made in france', as opposed to USA, SPAIN, etc. 

Furthermore, China, on the whole and in general, IS synonymous with cheap, mass production, and even if this mass prod doesn't need to apply to brands like Longchamp, it still begs the ques: why pay the same amount for a bag MiF vs. MiC? I'll never value MiC more than MiF, because one is glaringly more rare than the other, and I am guessing I'm not alone in that evaluation.


----------



## Angelalaaa

sunshinesash said:


> It's not overtly synonymous with 'lesser quality'...HOWEVER, Longchamp is known as a french heritage brand; therefore, one would hope they get a 'made in france', the way one would hope from LV they'd get a 'made in france', as opposed to USA, SPAIN, etc.
> 
> Furthermore, China, on the whole and in general, IS synonymous with cheap, mass production, and even if this mass prod doesn't need to apply to brands like Longchamp, it still begs the ques: why pay the same amount for a bag MiF vs. MiC? I'll never value MiC more than MiF, because one is glaringly more rare than the other, and I am guessing I'm not alone in that evaluation.



I'm sorry, did you just go from discussing workmanship and the decision of a French company to produce their goods in China to insulting a country by calling it cheap? That's awful and racist. It's like calling America obese or France promiscuous based on stereotypes. 
Also, I hope that you realise that Longchamp would probably have a quality control protocol regardless of where they manufacture their goods. It's not like they ask a Chinese manufacturer to manufacture Longchamp bags and just ship whatever the manufacturer has handed over to them. 
If anyone think that between two bags of the same model, the same quality inspection with the same standards, from the same company, one is inferior in quality because of the stereotypes such as China being stereotyped as cheap then that is just racist and prejudiced.
However, if you attribute it to a sense of heritage, like eating sushi made by a sushi chef who has studied for years under a renowned chef compared to eating sushi from a kiosk in the middle of a shopping mall, then I would feel that it is justified. However I would point out here that the distinction would by analogous to buying a fake bag, rather than an authentic one made in a different country than you would have preferred.


----------



## Angelalaaa

sunshinesash said:


> It's not overtly synonymous with 'lesser quality'...HOWEVER, Longchamp is known as a french heritage brand; therefore, one would hope they get a 'made in france', the way one would hope from LV they'd get a 'made in france', as opposed to USA, SPAIN, etc.
> 
> Furthermore, China, on the whole and in general, IS synonymous with cheap, mass production, and even if this mass prod doesn't need to apply to brands like Longchamp, it still begs the ques: why pay the same amount for a bag MiF vs. MiC? I'll never value MiC more than MiF, because one is glaringly more rare than the other, and I am guessing I'm not alone in that evaluation.



And I'd like to remind you that western capitalism and development was hauled into action by industrialisation and the consequent mass production. So mass production itself doesn't mean something is cheap unless you would apply that adjective to America and The UK as well. With all the Chanel stores in the world and old. many Chanel bags are made in a year? Would you call it a large number? Is Chanel cheap? You may say it's not, because even if there are many produced it's not made in China, then I would reiterate my argument that that is racist and prejudiced from my post before.


----------



## sunshinesash

Angelalaaa said:


> I'm sorry, did you just go from discussing workmanship and the decision of a French company to produce their goods in China to insulting a country by calling it cheap? That's awful and racist. It's like calling America obese or France promiscuous based on stereotypes.
> Also, I hope that you realise that Longchamp would probably have a quality control protocol regardless of where they manufacture their goods. It's not like they ask a Chinese manufacturer to manufacture Longchamp bags and just ship whatever the manufacturer has handed over to them.
> If anyone think that between two bags of the same model, the same quality inspection with the same standards, from the same company, one is inferior in quality because of the stereotypes such as China being stereotyped as cheap then that is just racist and prejudiced.
> However, if you attribute it to a sense of heritage, like eating sushi made by a sushi chef who has studied for years under a renowned chef compared to eating sushi from a kiosk in the middle of a shopping mall, then I would feel that it is justified. However I would point out here that the distinction would by analogous to buying a fake bag, rather than an authentic one made in a different country than you would have preferred.


excuse me, but I live in a big city in Canada, and you're damn right USA IS obese. Look lady, I am a dual citizen, and believe me, I am shocked every time I go visit the US and see the jumbo sized people. It is NOT healthy AND it's totally due to lack or exercise and sh!tty food. 

furthermore, i live in one of the most multicultural cities in the world...and you wanna play a victim card and call me racist?

take a seat. 

when i discuss china and mass prod, it has nothing to do with an individual person, let alone any citizen of their country at all. 

and for you to assume that, is disgustingly short sighted and reversed racist on your own part.


----------



## sunshinesash

if you really think that making bags in china is worth the same value and price as making bags in euro countries, then you're in the minority. it has nothing to do with political position or BS liberal arguments; simply straightforward life-facts that say, I'm not playing into your manipulative game.

Take a long hard look at the hand you so carelessly accuse of being racist...it is a disgrace because it's not based in reality, yet irony in the reversed racism & victimology that you perpetually exude.


----------



## Angelalaaa

sunshinesash said:


> if you really think that making bags in china is worth the same value and price as making bags in euro countries, then you're in the minority. it has nothing to do with political position or BS liberal arguments; simply straightforward life-facts that say, I'm not playing into your manipulative game.
> 
> Take a long hard look at the hand you so carelessly accuse of being racist...it is a disgrace because it's not based in reality, yet irony in the reversed racism & victimology that you perpetually exude.





sunshinesash said:


> excuse me, but I live in a big city in Canada, and you're damn right USA IS obese. Look lady, I am a dual citizen, and believe me, I am shocked every time I go visit the US and see the jumbo sized people. It is NOT healthy AND it's totally due to lack or exercise and sh!tty food.
> 
> furthermore, i live in one of the most multicultural cities in the world...and you wanna play a victim card and call me racist?
> 
> take a seat.
> 
> when i discuss china and mass prod, it has nothing to do with an individual person, let alone any citizen of their country at all.
> 
> and for you to assume that, is disgustingly short sighted and reversed racist on your own part.



Nowhere in my argument did I take it personally and indicate I was insulted as an individual. I made no reference to my own identity or circumstance so I'm not sure why you had assumed who I am or used that to indict me. And I would like to point out that you had said china on the whole and in general is synonymous with cheap. Perhaps that is not what you had intended to say, had you clarified that I would have been happy to accept that. 
I agree with you that the costs of production are lower in China because of its economics and social structure. It is the choice of Longchamp as a profit making company to open their factory in China. If the lower costs of production is what turns people off from goods made in china because they feel that the seller of the good has exploited them by not charging the price proportional to the cost of production then I would also agree. 
Finally, the justification of an opinion is not based on how many people believe that. E.g.   tyranny of the masses and the referendum outcome for brexit


----------



## just1morelv

I didn't realize some of  Longchamp bags were made in China until yesterday.  I bought my very first Longchamp nylon tote from their retail store a few years ago and couldn't stop telling people about it.  I was really impressed with the quality.  When the Nordstrom anniversay sale came around this year, I took advantage of the price and decided to order the le pliage cuir in natural (tote style).  It arrived and I was disappointed.  I don't know if it was the color (looked different on my laptop) or the feel of the bag, which felt a little plastic like to me so I took it back yesterday.  I noticed the tag said it was MIF.  After returning the bag, I went to the Longchamp store which was at the end of the plaza and checked out the le pliage cuir in black and it felt different to me.  It was soft and buttery so I decided to pay a bit more and get this handheld/cross body style instead.  As I was inspecting the bag, I noticed that it was made in China.  I asked the SA if she had one MIF and she said no, that most of the black cuir are MIC, then explained how the Longchamp manufacturing and assembly worked.  She said a lot of the parts are MIF and then shipped to China for assembly.  After they are assembled, then they are shipped back to France where each bag is inspected, handfolded, and then distributed.  She said shipping it back to France is an added measure they take for quality.  So while my new bag is not MIF, I'm going to give it a go and hope that I love it as much as I love my nylon tote.  BTW, I checked the tag in my  older tote this morning and it said made in China.  And I love that tote.  Also as a side note, the other brand I've carried for the past 9 years is LV.  I have stopped buying from them (1 1/2 years ago) because of quality issues (made in the USA) hence I turned to Longchamp to try out their bags since I've heard so much about their durability.  At this point, if I'm paying good money, whether it be Longchamp or LV, I just want quality.


----------



## SmokieDragon

just1morelv said:


> I didn't realize some of  Longchamp bags were made in China until yesterday.  I bought my very first Longchamp nylon tote from their retail store a few years ago and couldn't stop telling people about it.  I was really impressed with the quality.  When the Nordstrom anniversay sale came around this year, I took advantage of the price and decided to order the le pliage cuir in natural (tote style).  It arrived and I was disappointed.  I don't know if it was the color (looked different on my laptop) or the feel of the bag, which felt a little plastic like to me so I took it back yesterday.  I noticed the tag said it was MIF.  After returning the bag, I went to the Longchamp store which was at the end of the plaza and checked out the le pliage cuir in black and it felt different to me.  It was soft and buttery so I decided to pay a bit more and get this handheld/cross body style instead.  As I was inspecting the bag, I noticed that it was made in China.  I asked if the SA if she had one MIF and she said no, that most of the black cuir are MIC, then explained how the Longchamp manufacturing and assembly worked.  She said a lot of the parts are MIF and then shipped to China for assembly.  After they are assembled, then they are shipped back to France where each bag is inspected, handfolded, and then distributed.  She said shipping it back to France is an added measure they take for quality.  Needed to say, while my new bag is not MIF, im going to give it a try and hope that I love it as much as I love my nylon tote.  BTW, I checked the tag in my  older tote this morning and it said made in China.  I love that tote.  Also as a side note, the other brand I've carried for the past 9 years is LV.  I have stopped buying from them (1 1/2 years ago) because of quality issues, hence I turned to Longchamp to try out their bags since I've heard so much about their durability.  At this point, if I'm paying good money, whether it be Longchamp or LV, I just want quality.



My LC this week is a Small Black Cuir which is MIC. It's so soft and buttery like you said. It's so chic! I even forgot it's MIC until I read your post and recalled that mine is MIC too. You will love this bag


----------



## just1morelv

SmokieDragon said:


> My LC this week is a Small Black Cuir which is MIC. It's so soft and buttery like you said. It's so chic! I even forgot it's MIC until I read your post and recalled that mine is MIC too. You will love this bag



Thank you and congrats on your new bag!   I'm very excited to start using it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

just1morelv said:


> Thank you and congrats on your new bag!   I'm very excited to start using it.



I got mine in Sept last year so it's not that new. It's more like congrats on your new bag and so excited for you


----------



## mocha.lover

Went to France in May and purchased both a large Eiffel Le Pliage and small Valentine Le Pliage at Champs-Elysées. Both MiF.


----------



## Bethdphillips

jcriley5 said:


> I was just curious to see if Longchamp makes bags in China or if that one was a fake because I thought that Longchamps were made in France. Not trying to get into a debate...


It's a legit question, I think.


----------



## spicestory

Besides France, Tunisia and China, what other countries are Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Collection's Nylon Handbags (i.e. Neo Nylon handbags with crossbody straps) made in?

I am looking to purchase a LP Neo Nylon Handbag with crossbody strap in around 2-weeks time at the airport dutyfree shops, so I would love to know. Also, I am deciding between 1) the sizes: small or medium, 2) the colors Navy or Ruby, any suggestions/input?  Thanks in advance! 

PS. The longchamp website only mentions "France" and "abroad" hence my first question above.


----------



## SmokieDragon

spicestory said:


> Besides France, Tunisia and China, what other countries are Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Collection's Nylon Handbags (i.e. Neo Nylon handbags with crossbody straps) made in?
> 
> I am looking to purchase a LP Neo Nylon Handbag with crossbody strap in around 2-weeks time at the airport dutyfree shops, so I would love to know. Also, I am deciding between 1) the sizes: small or medium, 2) the colors Navy or Ruby, any suggestions/input?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> PS. The longchamp website only mentions "France" and "abroad" hence my first question above.



I have a Neo Fantaisie Made in Romania


----------



## spicestory

@SmokieDragon - thanks for the info! 

I wish Longchamp is a bit more forthright about which countries abroad their bags are made in (especially on the LC website). Because I went to the mall yesterday to see the LP Neo handbags in-person, and asked the SA,"besides France and China, what other countries are Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Collection's Nylon Handbags made in?" The SA did not directly answer my question, but told me, "even if our bags are made abroad, the parts of the bags are all sourced from France, so the qualities of the bags are all the same." Either the SA does not know or she was unwilling to share the information, and this makes me wonder why the reluctance?


----------



## ladysarah

spicestory said:


> @SmokieDragon - thanks for the info!
> 
> I wish Longchamp is a bit more forthright about which countries abroad their bags are made in (especially on the LC website). Because I went to the mall yesterday to see the LP Neo handbags in-person, and asked the SA,"besides France and China, what other countries are Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Collection's Nylon Handbags made in?" The SA did not directly answer my question, but told me, "even if our bags are made abroad, the parts of the bags are all sourced from France, so the qualities of the bags are all the same." Either the SA does not know or she was unwilling to share the information, and this makes me wonder why the reluctance?


I have pliage both labelled 'made in France' and "made in China", -  I cannot for the life of me, tell the difference in terms of 'quality'. The price i paid was the same though, and I prefer to buy goods made in Europe to support our own economy. I avoid buying things made in China as much as can and try to buy fair trade or ethically made items.  I fear that longchamp no longer fits any of my criteria...


----------



## South Beach

spicestory said:


> @SmokieDragon - thanks for the info!
> 
> I wish Longchamp is a bit more forthright about which countries abroad their bags are made in (especially on the LC website). Because I went to the mall yesterday to see the LP Neo handbags in-person, and asked the SA,"besides France and China, what other countries are Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Collection's Nylon Handbags made in?" The SA did not directly answer my question, but told me, "even if our bags are made abroad, the parts of the bags are all sourced from France, so the qualities of the bags are all the same." Either the SA does not know or she was unwilling to share the information, and this makes me wonder why the reluctance?



This is such a great question, I hope some tpfers can chime in. I've heard that some European brands. Can say that a product is made in a designated country if a certain percentage of the product is either sourced and or manufactured in a designated country..


----------



## sunshinesash

ladysarah said:


> I have pliage both labelled 'made in France' and "made in China", -  I cannot for the life of me, tell the difference in terms of 'quality'. The price i paid was the same though, and I prefer to buy goods made in Europe to support our own economy. I avoid buying things made in China as much as can and try to buy fair trade or ethically made items.  I fear that longchamp no longer fits any of my criteria...


truth! all of my Longchamp bags [6] that i've bought are made in france. this has become a prerequisite for me, when it comes to buying Longchamp. I've held off on buying bags, solely because they are made in China, etc. It could be argued it's a mental thing for me regarding Longchamp, but I feel much closer to the heritage and history of the brand when I consistently stick to MIF bags. I already know if I bought a MIC bag, I would have an internal feeling of disappointment and disdain towards the bag. Only speaking for myself, but I clearly value MIF Longchamps, mostly because of their connected heritage to the brand.


----------



## SuhanaHarith

Nirodha said:


> Does it matter where it was made as long as the workshipman was excellent?
> 
> Made in China is not synomous with poor workmanship as there are many excellent craftpeople and artisans there.  Also, China has a history of leatherwork that dates back at least four thousand years.





jcriley5 said:


> I was just curious to see if Longchamp makes bags in China or if that one was a fake because I thought that Longchamps were made in France. Not trying to get into a debate...



I recently posted too about my le piliage heritage crossbody made in China. Blame my small mindedness but I assumed or rather thought that most bags made in China are fakes. I'm sorry.. but I hope from this thread I know that not all that's from China are fakes. Thanks for this thread!


----------



## Bethdphillips

SuhanaHarith said:


> I recently posted too about my le piliage heritage crossbody made in China. Blame my small mindedness but I assumed or rather thought that most bags made in China are fakes. I'm sorry.. but I hope from this thread I know that not all that's from China are fakes. Thanks for this thread!


Not aware of where they were made either, my le pliages indicate Tunisia and China. I don't think its atypical though to feel like "Made in China" indicates a fraud of some sort. When it comes to more luxury brands, that label definitely raises some eyebrows. Good question!


----------



## flamingo4

Nirodha said:


> Does it matter where it was made as long as the workshipman was excellent?
> 
> Made in China is not synomous with poor workmanship as there are many excellent craftpeople and artisans there.  Also, China has a history of leatherwork that dates back at least four thousand years.


----------



## flamingo4

SuhanaHarith said:


> I recently posted too about my le piliage heritage crossbody made in China. Blame my small mindedness but I assumed or rather thought that most bags made in China are fakes. I'm sorry.. but I hope from this thread I know that not all that's from China are fakes. Thanks for this thread!





Nirodha said:


> Does it matter where it was made as long as the workshipman was excellent?
> 
> Made in China is not synomous with poor workmanship as there are many excellent craftpeople and artisans there.  Also, China has a history of leatherwork that dates back at least four thousand years.


----------



## flamingo4

You don't have a small mind. You just want honesty. Most fakes are made in China. Cheap labor, which is so so sad.I too prefer to know where a product is made. If it leads you to believe in France, it should be made in France. Anytime you can't find where a product is made, it's made in China.


----------



## toujours*chic

I agree with the MIF demand for a brand that touts a French legacy. I buy the pliage bags MIC only when they are on sale. Never, ever at full retail because I feel I am accepting less than what the brand represents and therefore I should get a discount. Longchamp goes on sale so often anyway, it is easy to get them at discount.

In terms of quality of materials and workmanship- I do not see a difference with MIC. Actually, some of the best made bags I own from LP are MIC but I still do not like seeing that tag inside.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

At this point in life, with everything that is going on, it DEFINITELY matters to me if something is Made in China, regardless of workmanship.

I for one will check everything I order from now on and buy USA made as often as I can.


----------



## viewwing

Coach Lover Too said:


> At this point in life, with everything that is going on, it DEFINITELY matters to me if something is Made in China, regardless of workmanship.
> 
> I for one will check everything I order from now on and buy USA made as often as I can.


Why does it matter if it’s made in China regardless of workmanship? If it’s because of the virus, then it could also be possible anyone handling the bag in the factory in USA could also have the virus.


----------



## Obsessed68

viewwing said:


> Why does it matter if it’s made in China regardless of workmanship? If it’s because of the virus, then it could also be possible anyone handling the bag in the factory in USA could also have the virus.



For me, it's just not compatible with the whole "french parisian" Longchamp image.
I live in France and i'm kinda disappointed when i buy a Longchamp item made in China or Romania. 

They use the excuse of saying that the french factories are not big enough to fulfill the demand 
which i believe but why not just open more of them instead going the easy and cheap route of producing in other countries.... like so many other brands.


----------



## raylyn

I recently received a L LP and the leather flap looked crooked. I kept adjusting it thinking it would stay put and it wouldn't. Checked tag and it was made in China. Was going to send back regardless but never thought of where it was made: I assumed France!


----------



## EveyB

Hi, does someone know where the new Roseaus are made? Thank you!


----------



## opensesame

raylyn said:


> I recently received a L LP and the leather flap looked crooked. I kept adjusting it thinking it would stay put and it wouldn't. Checked tag and it was made in China. Was going to send back regardless but never thought of where it was made: I assumed France!



I think they are usually made in Romania. I personally don’t have a problem with them being made in China. Made in China doesn’t mean low in quality.


----------



## opensesame

viewwing said:


> Why does it matter if it’s made in China regardless of workmanship? If it’s because of the virus, then it could also be possible anyone handling the bag in the factory in USA could also have the virus.



Most people equate made in China to low quality products. Most 5 dollar shirts were made in China a decade ago and they were low in quality. It became a problem when people expected 30 dollar quality shirt in the 5 dollar shirt.


----------



## Cinnamon718

My personal experience is the China ones are the best and the Tunisia ones are awful. They're so bad they look fake. They feel too soft. They don't have that new crisp bag feel. I returned 3 LePliage mailed from Nordstrom because all 3 were MIT and they were really bad in one way or another. I bought one MIC from the boutique but I had her open up 3 (MIC) to find one that did have any flaws. The MIT from the boutique was really bad. The black paint around the handles was messy and the handles were sewn on crooked.  Even the SA thought it was a bad one. If you can't find France, China is the next best thing.


----------



## raylyn

TOBagGirl said:


> My personal experience is the China ones are the best and the Tunisia ones are awful. They're so bad they look fake. They feel too soft. They don't have that new crisp bag feel. I returned 3 LePliage mailed from Nordstrom because all 3 were MIT and they were really bad in one way or another. I bought one MIC from the boutique but I had her open up 3 (MIC) to find one that did have any flaws. The MIT from the boutique was really bad. The black paint around the handles was messy and the handles were sewn on crooked.  Even the SA thought it was a bad one. If you can't find France, China is the next best thing.


I have two crossbodies MIT and they seem fine...Also a large Neo. I think you just have to check all the bags.


----------



## CostcoRhi84

Both my Le Pliage Cuir crossbody and my leather backpack are Made in France  if that helps.


----------



## blushing_girl

the one time i got a le pliage club that is not perfect and its made from france (see the button of the brown as compared to the navy). so it's not really a guarantee.


----------



## c.d.s.

EveyB said:


> Hi, does someone know where the new Roseaus are made? Thank you!



I was at Holt Renfrew recently and the one that I saw is Made in Mauritius. 

On another note Longchamp states that their production facilities are as follows: "...the House operates two production sites abroad, namely in Tunisia, and Mauritius. Lastly, the brand also works closely with partner workshops in France, China, Romania, and Morocco." (https://www.longchamp.com/hk/en/online-shopping/longchamp's-places-of-production/)


----------



## c.d.s.

I'm pretty new to the forums, but today I was looking at my Longchamp Collection I have curated over the years and I thought that I would add my thoughts on the topic. Early on when I purchased my first Le Pliage's in 2013-2014 they were all Made in France. Over the years and during various sales I noticed that more and more bags were Made in China and other countries and I saw less MiF, both standard Le Pliage and Leather items. I understand that there is a bias towards items MiC, not saying that their quality is better or worse but what is frustrating to me is why would I pay the same amount of money for a product that is MiC when there is the exact same thing MiF. One time I had the option of 2 Le Pliage Leather Pouches, both in a different colour, 1 of them was MiF and the other MiC. Overall, I will say that the quality of the Le Pliage is very good no matter where it is made in but there is a strange dynamic and subconscious nature to that little tag. After many years of owning bags, I will still continue to put MiF above anywhere else even if it means only purchasing specific items or their Eiffel Tower Collection in Paris.


----------



## EveyB

c.d.s. said:


> I was at Holt Renfrew recently and the one that I saw is Made in Mauritius.
> 
> On another note Longchamp states that their production facilities are as follows: "...the House operates two production sites abroad, namely in Tunisia, and Mauritius. Lastly, the brand also works closely with partner workshops in France, China, Romania, and Morocco." (https://www.longchamp.com/hk/en/online-shopping/longchamp's-places-of-production/)


Hi, I ended up purchasing the Roseau and mine is made in Romania. I’m in Europe. My Le Pliage neo is made in France. 
Overall, when I buy a bag from a French label I want it to be made in France. I really would not see why to pay such an amount for a bag that is made in a country where production costs are way lower, which is even more true for China than for Romania. Also, one hopes that if a bag is made in France or UK or something like this that the employees work in good conditions and that the process is at least somewhat environmentally friendly.
New Balance for instance claims that that is the case for their made in UK line, and they actually have different prices for shoes made in UK.


----------



## c.d.s.

EveyB said:


> Hi, I ended up purchasing the Roseau and mine is made in Romania. I’m in Europe. My Le Pliage neo is made in France.
> Overall, when I buy a bag from a French label I want it to be made in France. I really would not see why to pay such an amount for a bag that is made in a country where production costs are way lower, which is even more true for China than for Romania. Also, one hopes that if a bag is made in France or UK or something like this that the employees work in good conditions and that the process is at least somewhat environmentally friendly.
> New Balance for instance claims that that is the case for their made in UK line, and they actually have different prices for shoes made in UK.



Romania is definitely better than China! I completely agree with you, I've read other posts saying that "you have to think about their margins and how much a Le Pliage costs" but just like you when you buy a bag from a French label you would like it to be Made in France regardless of the price!


----------



## ianlguzman

I have a 2017 reversible Roseau in burnt red & black, just found out it’s made in China. What do you think about this?

View attachment 5174813


View attachment 5174814


View attachment 5174815


View attachment 5174816


----------



## ianlguzman

I have a 2017 longchamp Roseau reversible in burnt red & black, just found out it’s made in China, what do think guys?


----------



## SmokieDragon

ianlguzman said:


> I have a 2017 longchamp Roseau reversible in burnt red & black, just found out it’s made in China, what do think guys?



Nothing to worry about - LC is produced in 6 countries worldwide (France, China, Romania, Tunisia, Morocco and Mauritius) and quality is always good whether Made in France or China or the other countries. I have my fair share of bags from both those countries as well as a few here and there from the other countries.


----------

